# SimCity



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

Im not such a great fan of Sim city.Have played some version,Liked it kind of.
Heres a new version coming up.

*www.forbes.com/sites/davidthier/20...l-and-environmental-bent-to-classic-franchise

Trailer
SimCity | Announce Trailer - YouTube!


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 7, 2012)

Simcity 4 is one of my favourite games of all time. Was highly disappointed with Simcity Societies. Hope this one is more like Simcity 4.
BTW your first link is not working


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 7, 2012)

My favourite SimCity is SimCity 2000 though. It was compatible with SimCopter  

This new one looks cool , lets see how it pans out.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 27, 2012)

anyone playing Simcity Social???on Facebook


----------



## NeoRoxio (Jul 27, 2012)

SimCity 4 was great. SimCity 2000 was good but felt outdated. I'm gonna try Simcity social in FB though.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 5, 2012)

New gameplay footage 
SimCity: 10 Minutes of Gameplay Footage (Strategy Video) - YouTube

The real sad part is its by EA..So you guess what can happen.Yea.Just the way they spoilt sims,they'll do it to simcity to.
Probably.If you want this buy a 1000 dlc


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## theserpent (Oct 5, 2012)

I really liked the gameplay.
But is it really worth say 1000? 
For me i say No! under 400? Then probably yes!


----------



## Skud (Oct 5, 2012)

lol... You ready to pay thousand bucks or more for those fps titles which have little replay value, and here we are talking about that type of game where you can keep on playing for months and even years.

And DLCs are here to stay, like it or not. (Even I don't like)


----------



## theserpent (Oct 5, 2012)

Skud i agree with you, But i don't like the way EA does it.
Besides FPS titles have Multiplayers.
So not going OT.
Heres what EA did to Sims, Sells sims at 1000+ , then  if you want pets pay another 1k, and it goes on.
You are right though

wish all were like Cdproject(I.e witcher 2 publishers XD )


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2012)

Don't like this game much. If I have to spend money then I would rather buy a RPG game rather than a FPS or anything.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2012)

SimCity | Disaster Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2012)

Another one Maxis Live Broadcast: SimCity - YouTube


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2012)

As if there were any dearth of Sh!t:-

SimCity 5 always connected requirement angers fans by VR-Zone.com


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 21, 2012)

Diablo 3 had a same always online DRM, and surprise! 3.5 million sales in 24 hours and 6.5 million in a week, and no sign of its piracy to this day. Those guys pretty much succeeded didn't they?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 21, 2012)

Whats the price of simcity pre-order.Really want this game


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Diablo 3 had a same always online DRM, and surprise! 3.5 million sales in 24 hours and 6.5 million in a week, and no sign of its piracy to this day. Those guys pretty much succeeded didn't they?




Half the story. Do you have the numbers of how many people didn't/couldn't purchase the game for this always online DRM?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 21, 2012)

As an anti piracy tool, it worked like a charm. Though I'm not entirely sure how I feel about the people who haven't bought the game due to that DRM, if an internet connection is an issue, they have some better alternatives like torch light anyway.


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't think it works always, Ubisoft is already backing out. Diablo III had an advantage of coming very late after Diablo II, if it becomes a regular affair things might change.

And yeah, Torchlight/II is as good an alternative.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 21, 2012)

There is also the fact that there are millions of hardcore Blizzard fans who play World of Warcraft and pay around $180 per year for it, and many of them also play Diablo. For them, the always online thing is not a problem because they already have that for WoW. As mentioned, Ubisoft has already backed out, so it is not the future. Although cloud gaming might be, in the not so near future.


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2012)

Some vague explanation here:-

Maxis explains the use of SimCity always-online DRM | News | PC Gamer


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 23, 2012)

Applied for beta can't wait


----------



## ujjwal007 (Dec 23, 2012)

awesome video  really want the game now!! i always look to play such types of games!! anyone know when this is coming?


----------



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2012)

Skud said:


> Some vague explanation here:-
> 
> Maxis explains the use of SimCity always-online DRM | News | PC Gamer



Thanks for the link. That is just some PR bull. The fact that they changed it from needing to be always online to only needing to be online to launch the game shows that it is just a DRM scheme. Always online DRM for a single player game gets a straight up no-buy from me.

BTW, if it turns out that being online constantly provides substantial improvements to gameplay, I will gladly buy the game. Simcity 4 was one of the games I played too much


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope its priced under 1k.
What i hate of EA?
Game will cost around 1k.
Then they release a expansion pack, again 1k..The expansion will give you snow.
Then they will say you want *insert name here* this another 1k
Sim series was much better before EA.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Hope its priced under 1k.
> What i hate of EA?
> Game will cost around 1k.
> Then they release a expansion pack, again 1k..The expansion will give you snow.
> ...



Its 1.8k, just like every single EA game.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 24, 2012)

> Hope its priced under 1k.
> What i hate of EA?
> Game will cost around 1k.
> Then they release a expansion pack, again 1k..The expansion will give you snow.
> ...


so don't buy on launch day dude,*demo*  first, then buy
and trust me,this comes from the sucker who has 13 legit EA games


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 25, 2013)

Is demo available for this game? In FK it is 1.5K. Anyone pre ordered this?

Edit:- I dint noticed the 'stars'


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2013)

^No did you 
Video: Inside the depths of SimCity | TG Daily

can't wait I love these kind of games in which you can spend hours and hours and probably never get bored


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 5, 2013)

The game is released yesterday.. Any review? Have anyone started playing?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

It releases today 
1-2 revies are out
SimCity Review in Progress - IGN

Some are giving it 9/10


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 6, 2013)

Many bad reviews about the allways on DRM and city size limit and long que for establishing server connection. EA screwed it all.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2013)

Yup..but the game is good, I'll wait for a sale

the game is out of stock in Flipkart, I don't what to do if the game was around 600-1k then I would see a reason to get it, now I'll wait for a amazing steam offer


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah.. I ordered this with my another fk id cash on delivery, thinking to cancel it.. 1.5K is too much. And dont think it will cost less than 1.5 after offer. Because the offer will apply on the US game price, that will not be any how less than Flipkart price.

To be simple.. The current price is $60, if they gave even 50% discount(thats not going to happen within some month of game release + its EA), then also the price will be more than 1500.

If the price is 700-1K, then its affordable. 1.5K is too high. 

waiting for the ahem version ..


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2013)

Exactly, I had high hopes with the game, But always ONLINE DRM is crap, Imagine you spend hours and hours making a city and it doesnt SYNC...Enjoy xD


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 6, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yeah.. I ordered this with my another fk id cash on delivery, thinking to cancel it.. 1.5K is too much. And dont think it will cost less than 1.5 after offer. Because the offer will apply on the US game price, that will not be any how less than Flipkart price.
> 
> To be simple.. The current price is $60, if they gave even 50% discount(thats not going to happen within some month of game release + its EA), then also the price will be more than 1500.
> 
> ...



+1 on ahem ahem.. cough cough


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

You may sign the petition, if that means anything at all:-

*www.change.org/petitions/electronic-arts-inc-remove-always-online-drm-from-simcity-and-future-games


BTW, Amazon has pulled off the digital version after tons of 1-star reviews.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2013)

No offence
EA Is a s%% company i HATE EA, they screw up all games and this lame DRM.
This game isn't worth 1.5k, it should be selling for 400-500rs. Cause in 2-3 months They will release another DLC for 1-1.5k[Read:Sims DLC]


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 8, 2013)

Nowadays, I only get the fifa series from EA. Other games from them are totally messed up most of the time. I was thinking to get Simcity but with always online DRM its a complete NO


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, EA is doing pretty well with the Battlefield series.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 8, 2013)

Skud said:


> Well, EA is doing pretty well with the Battlefield series.



Not without any issues though.

Even BF releases are buggy but BF3 was comparetively better over BF BC2 (a half baked cake as it was called during its release)


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah like BF3 in which the patches are sometimes as big as 6gb to download (i've heard , i don't play so i cannot confirm ). Sure for most it may be good but i don't have too much bandwidth available for internet hogging games.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2013)

Skud said:


> Well, EA is doing pretty well with the Battlefield series.



Bro, agree..But realsing a 5-6 GB patch for no reason every 2-3 months ? 

OMG! Such an amazing review, everyone should read it
*www.jonathancresswell.co.uk/2013/03/review-simcity/


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

And what Steam does? Exactly the same. LOL, it even needs to be online for backup and restore facility. People have forgotten about HL2 and even, more recently the debacles of Diablo III.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2013)

^ The only DRM-Like thing I like is Steam, even though it has more issues, like Steam not turning on-leave it on for 30 mins it doesnt turn on and few other stuff, steam at least lets you play OFFLINE


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 8, 2013)

Skud said:


> Half the story. Do you have the numbers of how many people didn't/couldn't purchase the game for this always online DRM?



I can assure you that more people bought the game( who otherwise would have pirated) than the number of guys who didnt coz it had DRM. Even though I hate the fact that it should be always connected to the internet, many of my friends who would have otherwise pirated it have bought the game.
However Diablo 1 and 2 were so famous in our circle oz of the piracy, even my firends who had little interest in gaming played it coz of the fact that every had the chance to install the pirated copy in  their pc.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 8, 2013)

Diablo 3 was a hit for 2 reasons - A much awaited release from the franchisee, hype created all over.

It had issues of server unavailability, high priced (this is the most expensive game i bought till date 3.7K ), always on DRM. But still the craze and hype for the game gave it the profits


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2013)

Umm guys dont go off topic


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 8, 2013)

On topic... Would you love DLC packs for SimCity or not and why?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2013)

No ways..DLC are funding EA


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 8, 2013)

did any of the Indian site recieved thier package of the game??

I believe it would have been released yesterday itself in India too. any idea on when the shipping starts?

also.. how big is the digital download from origin?


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 8, 2013)

Wait for few days and things will settle down. 

Gameplay wise the game looks good. If it worth it i shall buy it from origin on sunday.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> Wait for few days and things will settle down.
> 
> Gameplay wise the game looks good. If it worth it i shall buy it from origin on sunday.




This!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2013)

Hmm true


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> did any of the Indian site recieved thier package of the game??
> 
> I believe it would have been released yesterday itself in India too. any idea on when the shipping starts?
> 
> also.. how big is the digital download from origin?



I preordered from Flipkart, yesterday they sent a mail saying this game will be released in India on 8th(i.e today), then it will be shipped. After recieving the mail I canceled the preorder.


See.. allways online DRM is not an issue for not purchasing, atleast for me, I am not going for this because, I think many others also 
1) The city capacity limit, its only 2 sqkm city. Just a week gameplay will fillup the land. And again if you want to expand, you have to pay EA.. 
2) At the day of launch users are getting que for 1-2 hours. They will definitely increase the number of servers but n case maintainance, you will not be able to play.
3) The initial price is high. after some days they will add some expansion again @ 1.5K.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 8, 2013)

So you would rather have EA launch a game and forget about it right, then close the studios which create the game?!!. You could do that without purchasing the DLC. Also EA is not only company offering DLC's, all games are and many games are weighed upon by the amout of DLC content available. Think about the Battlefeild 3 players who without DLCs would not enjoy the game so much. DLC is better than some games which make minor changes to the game play and sell at full price (ex: cod).
I can understand the hatred about the Day 1 DLC's (even that is not justified fully). What is wrong with DLC, they give the option for players to buy it or not. Also keep the game interesting for hardcore fans. Also keep the studios running coz many studios are running because of DLC.
Why do you hate EA so much, do they make bad games ? Or is it you dont want them to support the games by patching them or creating the DLC content?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I preordered from Flipkart, yesterday they sent a mail saying this game will be released in India on 8th(i.e today), then it will be shipped. After recieving the mail I canceled the preorder.
> 
> 
> See.. allways online DRM is not an issue for not purchasing, atleast for me, I am not going for this because, I think many others also
> ...



Agree,but if they make the expansion of citys A DLC, There will surely be more flame wars, mostly probably(85%) it will be a free update, which i doubt soo its EA


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 8, 2013)

Okk.. compare the price of the dlcs by them with others. they all most sell every dlc equal to the price of the game.

AFAIK, EA is publishing Simcity, Maxis is the developer. They are not making, they are just introducing some **** thing in beautifull games.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 8, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I preordered from Flipkart, yesterday they sent a mail saying this game will be released in India on 8th(i.e today), then it will be shipped. After recieving the mail I canceled the preorder.
> 
> 
> See.. allways online DRM is not an issue for not purchasing, atleast for me, I am not going for this because, I think many others also
> ...




1) There is no expansion option yet not even by paying. According to the Game designer, the limit was set to make the game function equally in different types of PC's. A Low end pc could not simulate a City more than 2km size, coz of the animations and amount of processing needed. 
If there is an option to select the size of city before the game (based on the users pc) still some cities would be bigger and more self-sufficient than others, causing balance issues.
However you can create mutiple cities in a Region.
2) EA F***** up with the servers, they say that they didnt expect so much traffic which is non-sense considering the fact that Simcity the biggest games played by wider demographic. This happened with their games previously (Sims tapped-out etc) but they were still lazy.
3) DLCs are good, especially for hardcore fans, I know many people who play Simcity only (mostly due to the attention this genre got due to This game and Farmville). They would have nothing to play after an year if no DLC was released.



arijitsinha said:


> Okk.. compare the price of the dlcs by them with others. they all most sell every dlc equal to the price of the game.
> 
> AFAIK, EA is publishing Simcity, Maxis is the developer . They are not making, they are just introducing some **** thing in beautifull games.



The publisher funds the games and not the Developer(Also Maxis is a subsidary of EA, like many of the studios), they pay everything from pre-production to distribution. If you dont like DLCs you dont have to purchase them. EA is the tag under which they sell the games, people from EA Digital Illusions Creative Entertainment (or DICE), BIOWARE, MAXIS or The Sims Studio are part of EA and they work for EA. 
Also please tell me which other major franchise is selling DLC for less the $15 and by DLC I mean poper stuff not skins and sh**


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> 1) There is no expansion option yet not even by paying. According to the Game designer, the limit was set to make the game function equally in different types of PC's. A Low end pc could not simulate a City more than 2km size, coz of the animations and amount of processing needed.
> If there is an option to select the size of city before the game (based on the users pc) still some cities would be bigger and more self-sufficient than others, causing balance issues.
> However you can create mutiple cities in a Region.
> 2) EA F***** up with the servers, they say that they didnt expect so much traffic which is non-sense considering the fact that Simcity the biggest games played by wider demographic. This happened with their games previously (Sims tapped-out etc) but they were still lazy.
> ...




Agree with this. EA's DLCs are mostly old-school expansions, rather than some idiotic stuffs. Here's my take on DLCs: you have a favorite genre or game, you will spend as much as you can. For others, you can just stick with the base game. 

I am not a fan of DRM, let alone always online, but there's little we can do.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 8, 2013)

The reason why I am supporting EA is, I see nowadays they are being shown a Villans in the industry. It first started from the competetors, then the journalists started jumping the bandwagon for interesting articles, then Fan boys of competing games and finally most the so called gamers who only thin kwhat they want now.
So much for the profits gained by EA by their evil marketing stratergy and milking of franchises, EA has been running in loss for 5 years before the last financial year and the profits this year are not even 1% of the loosess in the past years.
Still they are making games and even though every game may not be wonerfull, but most of them are. I am afraid that if people join in this and cause their games to sell less or use it as an excuse to piracy, then most of the studios will be closed and all your favourite games series will cease to exist.
Rmember Medal of Honour, the studio was closed and the series terminated coz of the poor sales over the past 2 games. Even though the games were not good, they werent **** either as pictured by the media who wanted sensationalism. And making a game like that costs more than making abig budget hollywood movie.
If any other Publisher had the NFS series then it sould have been shut down many years back due to poor sales.
Be glad that there is a company that is willing to make so many different types of games even when they are at loss. When you compare it to other Publishers, check out how many games they make and how they sell them.
Before complaining about the poor market practices, remember how many of the EA games you pirated especially : Roadrash, NFS, Fifa, EA cricket ( no one I know bought the game but almost every one played it) etc
P.S: And yes I still hate their day 1 dlc, because everything made before the release of a game should be present in the game puchased at box price



Skud said:


> Agree with this. EA's DLCs are mostly old-school expansions, rather than some idiotic stuffs. Here's my take on DLCs: you have a favorite genre or game, you will spend as much as you can. For others, you can just stick with the base game.
> 
> I am not a fan of DRM, let alone always online, but there's little we can do.



+1 Exactly...



SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> EA Hires Hundreds of Chinese Spammers to Post Positively About SimCity’s Always Online Requirement | Play4Real
> 
> *www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/vid...s-on-SimCity-after-unplayable-complaints.html
> 
> ...



This is sensationalism.. even I can created an article in some website and since there is a mention of "EA" in the headlines, it will get more hits and spread the rumors Have you heard of the "Paparazzi".
Then the rest of the sites would spread the article, before it is found out to be true or false.
The other day there was a rumor spread by Videogamer, which is supposed to be respectable site in gaming, that Dead space franchise has been terminated due to poor sales and there wont be dead space 4.  However they apologized after it was found the rumor was false. It happens all the time. More so with big companies. 
Would you have cared if the article was about "Paradox" or some other publisher.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 8, 2013)

EA insisted that even for single player, being always online will be a strict requirement, but it became a total failure. And still, they are not considering the removal of this requirement. The game is extremely expensive compared to its counterparts and that's why they insist on "always online", which is the polite of saying "awful DRM".

Thanks to EA's greediness, this method of DRM worked flawlessly, nobody is able to play the game at the moment.

EA charged such a high price and collected a high amount of pre-orders, but they did not care to spend some of that revenue to set up enough servers for all players.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 8, 2013)

Someone wrote here that he cancelled his preorder because the game provided only 2 kms stretch for the city.. does it mean too less a place to play for a month atleast??

or is it just some copy paste from someones comment in FK about the game without totally understanding the 2kms ingame space that we are atalking about.

No offence, but i saw all your points mentioned by someone in the comments section of FK for simcity. So I assume those were just a reiteration of someones observation rather than yours own.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's something from Cliff Bleszinski, design director, Gears of War series:-



> The video game industry is just that. An industry. Which means that it exists in a capitalistic world. You know, a free market. A place where you’re welcome to spend your money on whatever you please… or to refrain from spending that money.
> 
> …
> 
> ...




*Source A*

*Source B*


----------



## bippukt (Mar 8, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> 1) There is no expansion option yet not even by paying. According to the Game designer, the limit was set to make the game function equally in different types of PC's. A Low end pc could not simulate a City more than 2km size, coz of the animations and amount of processing needed.
> If there is an option to select the size of city before the game (based on the users pc) still some cities would be bigger and more self-sufficient than others, causing balance issues.
> However you can create mutiple cities in a Region.
> 2) EA F***** up with the servers, they say that they didnt expect so much traffic which is non-sense considering the fact that Simcity the biggest games played by wider demographic. This happened with their games previously (Sims tapped-out etc) but they were still lazy.
> ...



Have you played any Paradox Interactive games? They use no DRM - even their CKII which requires Steam to install and update is DRM free. Their gameplay DLCs are usually $5-$10 and they substantially alter the gameplay usually. Or you can consider Stardock - their game Elemental: War of Magic had a lot of problems, so when they made an expansion which completely changed the game, they gave free copies of it to the early adopters of the game. I recieved one, along with an apology email from Stardock.

EA isn't as bad as some people say, but it is among the worst. Tell me, why should I have to put up with always online and all that stuff for what is essentially a single player game. Maxis will learn to their misfortune that trying to turn a single player game like Simcity into a multiplayer one is a case of wasted resources. The fans of the series simply don't prefer it. I hope they haven't killed the series with their bad decisions. Forced socialization is unlikely to work, even it were working perfectly. I will buy this game when its price goes down to about 500, and I have a guaranteed connection.

Also, the problem with DLC in India is that whily you buy the game at Indian price, but the DLCs are priced for the developed countries. If having to pay 500-750 for a DLC when the game itself costs around 1000 vexes me, it is only natural.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2013)

OMG that was epic EA hired spammers


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Someone wrote here that he cancelled his preorder because the game provided only 2 kms stretch for the city.. does it mean too less a place to play for a month atleast??
> 
> or is it just some copy paste from someones comment in FK about the game without totally understanding the 2kms ingame space that we are atalking about.
> 
> No offence, but i saw all your points mentioned by someone in the comments section of FK for simcity. So I assume those were just a reiteration of someones observation rather than yours own.



Apart from the 2 sqkm city, which point you saw similar to FK comments? And everything we comment or discuss based on comments made by reviewers or users. We are not testing the games. But for god shake dont tell I copied from FK. First time I saw someone who is checking FK reviews/comments.

FYI I read these issues on may be metacritic or review in progrees by IGN. forgot the exact source. Upon reading , i decided not to go. That is my personal choice. And I am not a EA hater, Many EA games are in my origin account. but was a hardcore fan of Simcity. And went mad seeing how this game is been paralyzed.
Afterall this is solely my opinion.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2013)

Well to all,usually reviews pop up 1 day, or the day the game releases, Did you see any review fron major gaming websites like IGN,Gamespot etc? I guess no most of them are really pissed.
I agree the game is amazing minus the DRM

I hope none of them come here xD


----------



## bippukt (Mar 8, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Well to all,usually reviews pop up 1 day, or the day the game releases, Did you see any review fron major gaming websites like IGN,Gamespot etc? I guess no most of them are really pissed.
> I agree the game is amazing minus the DRM
> 
> I hope none of them come here xD



Gamespot gave it 5/10 as it is broken.

SimCity Review - GameSpot.com

EDIT: IGN review is in progress, but they do not recommend buying this game until its problems are fixed.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah.. I also agree.. the game is awesome..


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Have you played any Paradox Interactive games? They use no DRM - even their CKII which requires Steam to install and update is DRM free. Their gameplay DLCs are usually $5-$10 and they substantially alter the gameplay usually. Or you can consider Stardock - their game Elemental: War of Magic had a lot of problems, so when they made an expansion which completely changed the game, they gave free copies of it to the early adopters of the game. I recieved one, along with an apology email from Stardock.
> 
> EA isn't as bad as some people say, but it is among the worst. Tell me, why should I have to put up with always online and all that stuff for what is essentially a single player game. Maxis will learn to their misfortune that trying to turn a single player game like Simcity into a multiplayer one is a case of wasted resources. The fans of the series simply don't prefer it. I hope they haven't killed the series with their bad decisions. Forced socialization is unlikely to work, even it were working perfectly. I will buy this game when its price goes down to about 500, and I have a guaranteed connection.
> 
> Also, the problem with DLC in India is that whily you buy the game at Indian price, but the DLCs are priced for the developed countries. If having to pay 500-750 for a DLC when the game itself costs around 1000 vexes me, it is only natural.




Anything that's on Steam is not DRM free, for DRM free games you have to purchase it from elsewhere. My CKII is purchased from Gamersgate and DRM Free. Stardock, Paradox and CD Projekt Red are a few exceptions, even Valve is no saint. And that always online/forced socialization crap should hold true for Blizzard too. Why people see no evil in Diablo III or SC2? What about Valve who started all these nonsense with Steam and HL2?

Lastly no one publishes games keeping India in mind. Don't like DLCs? Just be happy with the base game. We are actually blessed to have the base game for such low prices, Bioshock Infinite is less than $20 here compared to $40+ price tag elsewhere.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2013)

^^But in steam you can play the game in offline MODE


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah, that's one benefit of Steam over Origin. But that's all about it. BTW, you can play offline in UPlay too.


----------



## bippukt (Mar 8, 2013)

Skud said:


> Anything that's on Steam is not DRM free, for DRM free games you have to purchase it from elsewhere. My CKII is purchased from Gamersgate and DRM Free. Stardock, Paradox and CD Projekt Red are a few exceptions, even Valve is no saint. And that always online/forced socialization crap should hold true for Blizzard too. Why people see no evil in Diablo III or SC2? What about Valve who started all these nonsense with Steam and HL2?
> 
> Lastly no one publishes games keeping India in mind. Don't like DLCs? Just be happy with the base game. We are actually blessed to have the base game for such low prices, Bioshock Infinite is less than $20 here compared to $40+ price tag elsewhere.



I have CKII in my Steam library. I can launch the game anytime, even if Steam is not running and even if it is my brother's Steam account is logged in instead of mine. It is DRM Free, once you have installed and updated it 

I understand your point about DLCs, but even so, I do not like it one bit. A company like EA certainly can make DLCs cheaper in India via Origin, it just chooses not to. The lower price is the reason why I can buy games, otherwise I would have had to join the 99% of Indian gamers who are too poor/kanjoos to buy games.

EDIT: BTW, Origin's offline mode works fine. In fact, it works better than Steam.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

bippukt said:


> *I have CKII in my Steam library. I can launch the game anytime, even if Steam is not running and even if it is my brother's Steam account is logged in instead of mine. It is DRM Free, once you have installed and updated it
> *
> I understand your point about DLCs, but even so, I do not like it one bit. A company like EA certainly can make DLCs cheaper in India via Origin, it just chooses not to. The lower price is the reason why I can buy games, otherwise I would have had to join the 99% of Indian gamers who are too poor/kanjoos to buy games.
> 
> EDIT: BTW, Origin's offline mode works fine. In fact, it works better than Steam.




Thanks for the information. Wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 8, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Have you played any Paradox Interactive games? They use no DRM - even their CKII which requires Steam to install and update is DRM free. Their gameplay DLCs are usually $5-$10 and they substantially alter the gameplay usually. Or you can consider Stardock - their game Elemental: War of Magic had a lot of problems, so when they made an expansion which completely changed the game, they gave free copies of it to the early adopters of the game. I recieved one, along with an apology email from Stardock.
> 
> EA isn't as bad as some people say, but it is among the worst. Tell me, why should I have to put up with always online and all that stuff for what is essentially a single player game. Maxis will learn to their misfortune that trying to turn a single player game like Simcity into a multiplayer one is a case of wasted resources. The fans of the series simply don't prefer it. I hope they haven't killed the series with their bad decisions. Forced socialization is unlikely to work, even it were working perfectly. I will buy this game when its price goes down to about 500, and I have a guaranteed connection.
> 
> Also, the problem with DLC in India is that whily you buy the game at Indian price, but the DLCs are priced for the developed countries. If having to pay 500-750 for a DLC when the game itself costs around 1000 vexes me, it is only natural.


You are comparing CK II to EA games like sim city and BF3 ?!!... the game has some of the shitty graphics and though game play  is good its not much different from previous Crusader game. Do you have any idea how much production of a AAA games costs.. even a DLC like end game cost almost a full game produced by paradox.
I have played enough paradox interactive games that I can assure you that their game quality is **** and worst in the whole industry... it is a well known fact that they do not put enough effort or money on QA. Magika and king arthur 2 were ****, some bugs made them almost unplayable. I even remember their cheif or some one apologizing for the bugs in their games.
Even though there are  bugs in all games they are not as game breaking as the one in Magika or Gettysurg (boy you need to see the reviews of the game, search in you tube)...
I am not saying EA is great.. It sucks to see in every forum they keep talking about it as if its the o nly company thats taking the game industry down.

YOU NEED TO UNDERSTAND THAT PRODUCING GAMES LIKE BF3, SIMCITY AND RECENT NFS COST A LOT OF MONEY... HOW DO YOU EXPECT THEM TO OFFER IT AT SAME PRICE AS A LOW PRODUCTION VALUE GAMES OF PARADOX..... *DO YOU EXPECT A IPHONE 5 TO BE THE SAME COST AS A MICROMAX CANVAS HD*


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 8, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Apart from the 2 sqkm city, which point you saw similar to FK comments? And everything we comment or discuss based on comments made by reviewers or users. We are not testing the games. But for god shake dont tell I copied from FK. First time I saw someone who is checking FK reviews/comments.
> 
> FYI I read these issues on may be metacritic or review in progrees by IGN. forgot the exact source. Upon reading , i decided not to go. That is my personal choice. And I am not a EA hater, Many EA games are in my origin account. but was a hardcore fan of Simcity. And went mad seeing how this game is been paralyzed.
> Afterall this is solely my opinion.



Sorry.. i dint mean any offence here. My intention was to understand the intensity of 2x2Km space for the game. Is it so small to play simcity at all?? Being a noob on simcity, I wanted to know if it is still value for money on this game, leaivng alone DRM and DLC's


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree with you regarding always online....I hate it too. I hate a lot of other things that EA does like day 1 dlc in Mass effect 3 etc. I am also furious how they F***** up the new simcity, they were clearly reckless regarding the issues...
I was only talking about hating EA every time, when a game gets ****ed up its EA. When a game is good its coz of bioware, DICE, fire monkey etc.... even if they are studios owned by EA. Even in the reviews I see this difference.
The funny thing is even when EA has produced so many great game series, they never get credit for them and they are not defended like people defend valve, blizzard etc.
As SKUDS post mentioned it seems even with all their resources they dont have  a good PR.

Actually I have seen IGN and TB playthrough's and the space seems enough, however the issues are very bad. Some times the city progression is lost due to connection/sever issues


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> *You are comparing CK II to EA games like sim city and BF3 ?!!... the game has some of the shitty graphics and though game play  is good its not much different from previous Crusader game. *Do you have any idea how much production of a AAA games costs.. even a DLC like end game cost almost a full game produced by paradox.
> I have played enough paradox interactive games that I can assure you that their game quality is **** and worst in the whole industry... it is a well known fact that they do not put enough effort or money on QA. Magika and king arthur 2 were ****, some bugs made them almost unplayable. I even remember their cheif or some one apologizing for the bugs in their games.
> Even though there are  bugs in all games they are not as game breaking as the one in Magika or Gettysurg (boy you need to see the reviews of the game, search in you tube)...
> I am not saying EA is great.. It sucks to see in every forum they keep talking about it as if its the o nly company thats taking the game industry down.
> ...




 You have completely missed the essence of CK II. It's not about graphics at all. Also these days almost every games come with lots of bugs, zero day patches have somewhat become the norm. And I just don't want to get started with NFS once again. 

Origin & UPlay are good to break the monopoly of Steam. For me, that's a bigger threat.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow that's what you understood. I mentioned graphics to help you understand the production cost of the games, the game play is different and its one of the best grand strategy games . Production of the CK2 does not cost as much as Simcity or BF3. Why would they sell a product that costs more for the same price as the one that costs less.
and regarding the issues please check the Gettysburg review.. also please check the following link...

Paradox’s Plan To Finally Squash Its Bug Problem | Rock, Paper, Shotgun

I mentioned the bugs only to make you understand the amount of money put into the games production. FYI QA costs a lot.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Wow that's what you understood. I mentioned graphics to help you understand the production cost of the games, the game play is different and its one of the best grand strategy games . Production of the CK2 does not cost as much as Simcity or BF3. Why would they sell a product that costs more for the same price as the one that costs less.
> and regarding the issues please check the Gettysburg review.. also please check the following link...
> 
> Paradox’s Plan To Finally Squash Its Bug Problem | Rock, Paper, Shotgun
> ...




Gettysburg is just one game, and I am aware of the issues. I haven't found any problem with Magicka or CKII or Cities in Motion though.


----------



## bippukt (Mar 8, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> You are comparing CK II to EA games like sim city and BF3 ?!!... the game has some of the shitty graphics and though game play  is good its not much different from previous Crusader game. Do you have any idea how much production of a AAA games costs.. even a DLC like end game cost almost a full game produced by paradox.
> I have played enough paradox interactive games that I can assure you that their game quality is **** and worst in the whole industry... it is a well known fact that they do not put enough effort or money on QA. Magika and king arthur 2 were ****, some bugs made them almost unplayable. I even remember their cheif or some one apologizing for the bugs in their games.
> Even though there are  bugs in all games they are not as game breaking as the one in Magika or Gettysurg (boy you need to see the reviews of the game, search in you tube)...
> I am not saying EA is great.. It sucks to see in every forum they keep talking about it as if its the o nly company thats taking the game industry down.
> ...



I am very much aware of the cost difference. I can continue this argument, but there is really no point. I hope the problems with Simcity are fixed soon - if not, it could spell an end to this great series.

I also hope that game publishers learn something from this. Firstly, don't keep the single player parts of the games like Simcity hostage to some server. But if you choose to use this online DRM thing, then at least make sure that you invest enough in the required infrastructure to ensure that people get to play the game that they paid for. If not, then be prepared to be crucified by the gaming community.



Skud said:


> Thanks for the information. Wasn't aware of that. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif



I am happy to clarify. It is quite an unusual situation that it requires Steam but isn't bound by its DRM. I don't think I know of many such games 

EDIT: Lol, you have to see this, it is absolutely hilarious:

*www.jonathancresswell.co.uk/2013/03/review-simcity/


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 9, 2013)

Skud said:


> Gettysburg is just one game, and I am aware of the issues. I haven't found any problem with Magicka or CKII or Cities in Motion though.



Thank you for helping me make my point... see even when a Senior producer of Paradox himself has agreed to the bug issues(Which  is a big thing in itself since no company would like to do that), in an article by probably the most respected  game journalists in the industry; you still dont want to accept the flaws of Paradox. Since people always like to root for so called underdogs and want to gang up against  the Big Evil; you would raise hell if EA had done the same mistake. (BTW do you know Paradox makes more money than EA). Also added to the fact that when some one is thrashing a person the rest want to join the bandwagon and trash along.
@ bippukt  no buddy you don't, why for the matter people working as Devs and testers in the gaming industry  dont know too. The cost of marketing only for EA for a game like Simcity is higher than the cost of production of 2-3 games Paradox develops. And before you try to troll me regarding my source. I have been working in the game industry for past 6 years... Gameloft, EA and now Zynga and being a producer I  know some things.
You dont have to believe me just ask any of your friends working in the companies or the newly set-up Disney.
I agree you have the right to believe what ever you want but I was only commenting at the Fervor with which people say "EA sucks" when anything goes wrong. 
I was mentioning the points only coz I see a lot of posts conveying the view that EA is filling the coffers by overpricing the games; but the fact is that EA is loosing money (Which  made them to cut-off jobs, mine included)when you compare the production value and cost to make the game to the price of the game and the amount of loss EA faces with pirating.
That is the reason Companies started using DRM, big AAA titles cant take of loss due to piracy, especially when they are single player games. In India and most of the world if a game is worth only for single player, people simply resort to pirated copies; so the companies are adding multi-player option and pushing DRM.
This time  they tried something different in DRM and failed and just like when the DRM caused issues to Ubisoft and Ubisoft removed the DRM from their games; I think EA will not use the DRM in near future. 
They thought since Diablo 3 sold so well with the always on DRM, they could implement it too. 
Churning out so many game series, most of them yearly installments is not an easy tasks. Things tend to go wrong at some point.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 12, 2013)

SimCity fans will be happy to know that the bulk of server problems plaguing the launch of the highly anticipated game are almost completely solved. In a Sunday update regarding the game's status, Maxis GM Lucy Bradshaw broke the much-welcomed news. 
I'm happy to report that the core problem with getting in and having a great SimCity experience is almost behind us. Our players have been able to connect to their cities in the game for nearly 8 million hours of gameplay time and we've reduced game crashes by 92% from day one. 

 A combination of optimizing our server architecture and response times, deploying these enhancements on both a series of new and the original servers and issuing a few critical client updates has achieved getting virtually everyone into the game and, once in, having a great time building cities and sharing regions. 

 I had hoped to issue an 'All-Clear' tonight, but there are still some elements coming together. Tonight and tomorrow we'll be monitoring each server and gameplay metrics to ensure that the service remains strong and game is playing great. We need a few more days of data before we can assure you that the problem is completely solved and the game is running at 100 percent. 

 The good news is that tens of thousands of new players are streaming into the game every day and the confidence our fans have shown is truly humbling. I can�t begin to explain the way a development team feels when something you�re proud of is threatened at launch. Our biggest fear was that people who love this franchise would be scared off by bad reviews about the connectivity issues. 

 But you put your faith in us. You bought the game with the understanding that we�d quickly fix the server issues. For that support � that incredible commitment from our fans -- we are deeply grateful. As the general manager of Maxis, I want you to know that we cherish your faith in us, and the love you�ve shown for this franchise. 

 Thank you very much. 


source:: GGmania.com

Electronic Arts' launch of the new SimCity game has been plagued by server issues, resulting in everything from features being taken offline to EA calling off some of its promotional efforts for the game. As compensation, the company will be offering a free downloadable PC game from EA's portfolio. Registered SimCity owners will be emailed on March 18th with instructions on how to obtain their game of choice. 
Here's a quick update on the problems we were experiencing with SimCity � and a little something extra for people who bought the game. 

 The server issues which began at launch have improved significantly as we added more capacity. But some people are still experiencing response and stability problems that we�re working fast to address. 

 So what went wrong? The short answer is: a lot more people logged on than we expected. More people played and played in ways we never saw in the beta. 

 OK, we agree, that was dumb, but we are committed to fixing it. In the last 48 hours we increased server capacity by 120 percent. It's working � the number of people who have gotten in and built cities has improved dramatically. The number of disrupted experiences has dropped by roughly 80 percent. 

 So we're close to fixed, but not quite there. I'm hoping to post another update this weekend to let everyone know that the launch issues are behind us. 

 The good news is that SimCity is a solid hit in all major markets. The consensus among critics and players is that this is fundamentally a great game. But this SimCity is made to be played online, and if you can�t get a stable connection, you�re NOT having a good experience. So we�re not going to rest until we�ve fixed the remaining server issues. 

And to get us back in your good graces, we�re going to offer you a free PC download game from the EA portfolio. On March 18, SimCity players who have activated their game will receive an email telling them how to redeem their free game. 

 I know that�s a little contrived � kind of like buying a present for a friend after you did something crummy. But we feel bad about what happened. We�re hoping you won�t stay mad and that we�ll be friends again when SimCity is running at 100 percent. 


Source:: GGmania.com


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 12, 2013)

Bought the game on 9th

Gameplay is good. Played it for 6hrs non stop  .

*9/10 rating.*

new servers added 
*i.imgur.com/NMk12aM.jpg

BTW  ea providing free game on march 18


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 12, 2013)

never played this genre before. how much replay value does it have?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 12, 2013)

Yup.. EA is giving free game (donno what though) and will send out personal mails to people registered with them by mail on 18th.

Hope the game is of our chice.. and I will pick BF3 premium pack


----------



## bippukt (Mar 12, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> never played this genre before. how much replay value does it have?



It has infinite replay value, but it depends on you. I played the last Simcity for hundreds of hours and still didn't get bored.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 16, 2013)

Fingers crossed 
BBC News - Gamer hacks SimCity to run offline

Well I will buy the game if can surely, but online mode sucks- just shared this for info


----------



## hearthacker (Mar 16, 2013)

I would like to buy this game but its unavailable at flipkart, game4u as well as the Origin Client. Is there any possible way to buy this game?

Thanks~


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 18, 2013)

So how is the game? And what about the city size limits?

And today is 18th , what is the free game you guys got? @Reloaded, @rakesh_ic


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2013)

To all guys buying the game, i suggest you all wait for an offer in which simcity becomes like 1k, you never know they might decrease price to increase sales +  2X2 map size is very small


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 18, 2013)

^2x2 map size is too small that will be get over even if you play conservatively for two weeks


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 18, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> ^2x2 map size is too small that will be get over even if you play conservatively for two weeks


 +1 on the size limit.. its small.. But alternatively.. you can take up and build a city on the rest of the plots on your overall map which is good.

I am still waiting on the mail from EA as promised. Lets see. will keep you all updated.


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 18, 2013)

Good news for people who bought the game  Blog Article

If u haven't purchased the game, there is still a chance to get a free game, *last date is March 25, 2013 at 11:59pm PST.*

*Games available *

Battlefield 3 (Standard Edition)
Bejeweled 3
Dead Space 3 (Standard Edition)
Mass Effect 3 (Standard Edition)
MOHW (Standard Edition)
NFS Most Wanted (Standard Edition)
Plants vs. Zombies
SimCity 4 Deluxe Edition




Buy the game its really good.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 19, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> Good news for people who bought the game  Blog Article
> 
> If u haven't purchased the game, there is still a chance to get a free game, *last date is March 25, 2013 at 11:59pm PST.*
> 
> ...


The only worth buy in the list (ofcourse the game that i dont have) is MOHW for me.

I am picking it. lets see if it has a good MP base.


----------



## noob (Mar 19, 2013)

Purchased the game from Flipkart yesterday. Will get it by tomorrow.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 19, 2013)

noob said:


> Purchased the game from Flipkart yesterday. Will get it by tomorrow.



Sure? Check the expected delivery date. It was written 7-8 business days for delivery.


----------



## bippukt (Mar 19, 2013)

Simcity is still not available on Origin. What is going on?

EDIT: It is out of stock on Flipkart and has disappeared from Game4u. Does someone know what the hell is EA doing? I feel as if it is a trick to avoid having to give out a free game to Indian gamers, who get the game at reduced price.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 19, 2013)

It was available yesterday @ fk. But delivery time was written 7-8 busns days. I.e it will cross the 25 th deadline.


----------



## bippukt (Mar 19, 2013)

It is out of stock today. And not at all shown on Game4u.

EDIT: I just checked EA India's facebook page and they have pulled it on  the same grounds as BF3 Premium - people outside India abusing a  technical loophole. Why can't they fix their technical issues on such an important issue once and for all? If it doesn't back before 25 March, I would be very disappointed.

So, for retail versions, it is simply a case of not being in stock.


----------



## noob (Mar 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Sure? Check the expected delivery date. It was written 7-8 business days for delivery.



wow..got the delivary 

Ordered it yesterday at 8 PM and got the package today at 3:30 PM. It was shipped from Kolkata to Thane.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 19, 2013)

noob said:


> wow..got the delivary
> 
> Ordered it yesterday at 8 PM and got the package today at 3:30 PM. It was shipped from Kolkata to Thane.


 congrats.. that was fast..


----------



## noob (Mar 19, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> The only worth buy in the list (ofcourse the game that i dont have) is MOHW for me.
> 
> I am picking it. lets see if it has a good MP base.


which one has online game play ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 19, 2013)

noob said:


> which one has online game play ?




they have BF3 (I have the game already), DS3 (No zombies for me) and MOH-W (Dont have it but the ratings arent impressive) in the list. check the list above.


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 20, 2013)

Got my copy of free game. 

*i.imgur.com/RBZwFnt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FskKTQW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kyWUsBb.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bB6SOFV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Aoit4L7.jpg

Selected NFS Most Wanted


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 20, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> Got my copy of free game.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/RBZwFnt.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/FskKTQW.jpg
> ...



I chose to try MOH W  and its being downloaded at home as we speak. (facepalm if the power fails at home for over 40 min as my UPS can only sustain 40 min :S)


----------



## noob (Mar 20, 2013)

How do i claim mine ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 20, 2013)

noob said:


> How do i claim mine ?



Click on origin (tab in the origin app) > featured games > free games (It pops up with a window with a button for free games) > claim your game

or.. 


Simply get into your simcity game and get out of it. The featured games popup will showup. Click the free games button and claim your game

PS:: Nothing innovative from my side, its clearly mentioned in the FAQ link provided in the mail that we recieved from EA on free game.


----------



## bippukt (Mar 20, 2013)

Simcity is now again available on the Origin India Store. So, if anyone wants to buy it and get a free game, do it soon. I think I will take it - NFS Most Wanted and Simcity for 1500 seems to be a good enough deal.



rakesh_ic said:


> Click on origin (tab in the origin app) > featured games > free games (It pops up with a window with a button for free games) > claim your game
> 
> or..
> 
> ...



I don't think you can claim your free game just yet. It will be available in Asia and Oceania from 22 March, if I remember correctly.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 20, 2013)

bippukt said:


> I don't think you can claim your free game just yet. It will be available in Asia and Oceania from 22 March, if I remember correctly.



I am already downloading my free MOHW at home as we speak. Its available now.

It was stated that they start rolling over from 18th and some countries might recieve it sooner. No idea why did we recieve it soon than what was specified as 22nd for Asia (which you have read it so and I dont even remember reading it anywhere ).


----------



## bippukt (Mar 20, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I am already downloading my free MOHW at home as we speak. Its available now.
> 
> It was stated that they start rolling over from 18th and some countries might recieve it sooner. No idea why did we recieve it soon than what was specified as 22nd for Asia (which you have read it so and I dont even remember reading it anywhere ).



I read it in the EA FAQ. Not that we are going to complain about recieving the goodies sooner than promised 

EDIT: I also added Simcity and the free game NFS Most Wanted to my account. Now let's see if Simcity is good enough or not. This is the first single player game with always online DRM that I am playing, although I have played World of Warcraft and LOTR Online a lot.


----------



## noob (Mar 20, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Now let's see if Simcity is good enough or not. This is the first single player game with always online DRM that I am playing, although I have played World of Warcraft and LOTR Online a lot.



Same here 

Good News : Looks like the traffic issues of sims have been fixed now.
The traffic fixes work, and I explain how. : SimCity


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 20, 2013)

bippukt said:


> I read it in the EA FAQ. Not that we are going to complain about recieving the goodies sooner than promised
> 
> EDIT: I also added Simcity and the free game NFS Most Wanted to my account. Now let's see if Simcity is good enough or not. This is the first single player game with always online DRM that I am playing, although I have played World of Warcraft and LOTR Online a lot.



This is my second game with always online DRM on single player. you might have already guessed it, it was Diablo 3 (with a stone on my chest i bought it for 3.7K - most expensive game i bought till date).

And I am glad that you got yourself a simcity thats worth the money (ofcourse 2x2 city size is definitely small).

Enjoy gaming.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 20, 2013)

Err.. I cannot resist anymore after they providing the free game. Gotta buy this tonight. Hope it will be still available in Origin.


----------



## bippukt (Mar 20, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> This is my second game with always online DRM on single player. you might have already guessed it, it was Diablo 3 (with a stone on my chest i bought it for 3.7K - most expensive game i bought till date).
> 
> And I am glad that you got yourself a simcity thats worth the money (ofcourse 2x2 city size is definitely small).
> 
> Enjoy gaming.



You too. Although it is office time, so the download will take a long time 

3.7k is a huge amount! Even with World of Warcraft where all rates were  in USD, I never paid more than $40 which was about Rs 2k at that time. I  didn't buy Diablo III because of the DRM and the price. Instead I  bought Torchlight II for Rs 600 and that game turned out to be awesome.



arijitsinha said:


> Err.. I cannot resist anymore after they providing the free game. Gotta buy this tonight. Hope it will be still available in Origin.



Same here. 1500 was too much, even without always online DRM. But with NFS Most Wanted thrown in, it is a good deal. I just hope my ISP doesn't bork things up


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2013)

This game sucks on Intel HD graphics. Looks like i need to buy a graphics card now


----------



## bippukt (Mar 21, 2013)

Definitely

It really sucks that the game has no way to save your city even for private regions. Even worse, if you somehow get a city in your region into bankruptcy or some other problem that cannot be solved, you cannot restart that city again. Somebody should tell Maxis that flexibility isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2013)

Guys how much space does the game require? I have only like 12 gb left in F drive


----------



## bippukt (Mar 21, 2013)

It says that it needs 12 GB HDD space, although the download wasn't even half that size.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 21, 2013)

Atlast bought the game yesterday. 

The game size is 3.79 GB now. First it downloaded 300 MB from Origin, then upon starting the game the simcity client started downloading some data, and I was getting damn speed, 5-10 kbps in my 1 mbps connection. So left it downloading overnight.

So how will we play multiplayer? I heard that you can build city/buildings in friends territory. Havenot started the game yet.

Edit:- And I choose NFS Most Wanted. Anyone have this game? Please add me on Origin. 
id:- arijitsinha


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2013)

Overall how much?

Anyways guys please do one thing-Select a large world that can take 15-20 citys- make it invatation based and let only Digit people build citys in it what say/ I'll join in if i can get the game


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Overall how much?
> 
> Anyways guys please do one thing-Select a large world that can take 15-20 citys- make it invatation based and let only Digit people build citys in it what say/ I'll join in if i can get the game



I support this idea.. Can someone take the initiative and creat a large region for TDF players here??


Update:: (Little old new but a fun read )
Disappointing financial results (aka Simcity debacle) prompted John Riccitiello to step down as EA's chief

EA Boss John Riccitiello Resigns Following SimCity Debacle | Maximum PC


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok.. I will create a private region. Add me on origin. I need some ideas.

Which region to choose? I sorted two regions, Titan Gorge and Discovery Delta. Help me here.

My origin id:- arijitsinha


----------



## theserpent (Mar 22, 2013)

Save 2-3 places for me  will probably join after april Mid


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 22, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Ok.. I will create a private region. Add me on origin. I need some ideas.
> 
> Which region to choose? I sorted two regions, Titan Gorge and Discovery Delta. Help me here.
> 
> My origin id:- arijitsinha



grrr i am currently in office and dint checkout TDF at home.. I Will add you up after reaching back tonight.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 22, 2013)

Regions - Sim City Wiki Guide - IGN
Discovery delta
it can have all 4 great works


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 22, 2013)

I created a region for us to play , name : Digitcity
My city name : Diamond city.

*My origin id : R30ad3d*

arijitsinha i added you. 
rakesh_ic wats you origin id? 

Please add me so that i send you guys invitation to joint the region i created.

*Anyone else wants to join, mention ur origin id, lots of space for all. * 

*i.imgur.com/hj8mcrW.jpg


----------



## noob (Mar 22, 2013)

talktoanil 

add me please.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 22, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> I created a region for us to play , name : Digitcity
> My city name : Diamond city.
> 
> *My origin id : R30ad3d*
> ...



My origin id is blackhawkric

Add me up.. Also, password protect it (I donno if we can actually do that though) so that no one else in random joins the region.. Hope no one can without your invitation.


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys i sent a friends request to *arijitsinha , blackhawkric , talktoanil *, please accept it.   [*My origin id : R30ad3d*]

I created a private region(Earlier one was public) .  Name: *Thinkdigit city* . I will send a invitation to join once u add me in ur friends list.

Sandbox mode is enabled. So u can use cheats if u want  . Sim City Cheats, Codes, Unlockables - PC - IGN 

*i.imgur.com/ZWmdcVd.jpg


----------



## noob (Mar 22, 2013)

Please untick Sanbox mode.

Request to everyone: Do not quote images.


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 22, 2013)

noob said:


> Please untick Sanbox mode.
> 
> Request to everyone: Do not quote images.



hey noob i already created the region. rakesh_ic has joined in , we started playing.

But why do dont want sandbox mode we can use cheats. 

Anybody who wants to join choose your server *oceanic 2* . This is very imp or else i can't invite u.

*i.imgur.com/BXHax4k.jpg

blackhawkric is in. Waiting for others


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes.. I also dont want sandbox mode. Cheats, no disaster = no fun... Anyway I will join this region. probably start playing after 30 mints.


----------



## bippukt (Mar 23, 2013)

The worst thing about Sandbox mode is the fact that everything in the region is automatically unlocked. I don't like that one bit.

But be warned - with the highest speed setting disabled, it takes a large amount of time to get money that you need in order to create more zones or set up new services. I have played the game for 10 hours and I can tell you - you need to be very very patient. If you can do that, you will get a great sense of achievement. If not, you will be frustrated. Also note: *You CANNOT delete a city and restart a new one in its place.* You can only abandon it, and whoever claims it after that will start from where you left off. So if you left the city with $0 and negative income, good luck!

Another advice: Plan in advance. Because of the time required for generating cash and the fact that any building, whether private or government, will be destroyed as soon as the road connected to it is bulldozed. So, if you didn't plan and then later need to build a high school or large park (and you will), then be prepared to have a lot of buildings/roads destroyed.

So, in short, be careful when spending money. And be patient. Or else, play in sandbox mode


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2013)

Guys really sorry to ask this again, *See my Origin FOLDER IS IN E DRIVE can i install sim city 5 in F drive* or anyother please tell me?


----------



## noob (Mar 23, 2013)

Please create a new region with no sandbox mode....and invite us again.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 24, 2013)

noob said:


> Please create a new region with no sandbox mode....and invite us again.



I think you are right.. very less fun in getting everything unlocked right away. its too wayward of a game.

*Hi All,

I have created a region called DigiCity in "Asian server" with Sandbox mode disabled. Feel free to join in. You will have to add me up as a friend and then check for the region in the server

Note that unless you login to Asian server you wont find the city
*


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 24, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I think you are right.. very less fun in getting everything unlocked right away. its too wayward of a game.
> 
> *Hi All,
> 
> ...



I am in asian server , waiting for your invite .

Here's one of the city i made 

*i.imgur.com/QnSx43m.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6igDNnX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LybCha4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8viMp83.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rF6BUSb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1yzk8Ec.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5XqFC9a.jpg

*i.imgur.com/10Qz6bJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FzAyu9x.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XiVpMxY.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 24, 2013)

How are you people enjoying your free game?
i wish they would have given us Mass effect 3 players a free game in compensation for the cr@p ending


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2013)

@Reloaded  you bought the delux edition :O


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 24, 2013)

This game is a glorified version of CityVille


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @Reloaded  you bought the delux edition :O



Its the limited edition


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 24, 2013)

Put all of your images in spoiler please. Sometimes it is hard to notice the text because of these images.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> Its the limited edition



Umm the 1.5k one? But that doesn't have statue of liberty etc


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 24, 2013)

@Reloaded - You are invited ingame 

Also, if anyone wanna join the region, add me up and drop a note from origin chat. My id is blackhawkric



theserpent said:


> Guys really sorry to ask this again, *See my Origin FOLDER IS IN E DRIVE can i install sim city 5 in F drive* or anyother please tell me?



have you downloaded the game completely?? If yes, it would have been installed already as per the folder that is default mentioned in the origin settings. Otherwise you can change the installation path from origin settings to which ever folder you want



theserpent said:


> Umm the 1.5k one? But that doesn't have statue of liberty etc



@theserpent - wanna join our digicity?? if yes, login to asia server, add me up in origin and ping me from origin chat for an invite


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2013)

@rakesh, I dont have simcity yet If i get it maybe in May. Already bought bioshock infinite


----------



## bippukt (Mar 24, 2013)

@rakesh I have added you on Origin. My id is vipin_t. Would very much like to join the Digicity if it's not sandbox mode. Please accept my friend request.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 24, 2013)

where can i buy this game flipkart and game4u are out of stock  anyone know any site selling it? i cant buy from origin because BSNL internet sucks :/


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> where can i buy this game flipkart and game4u are out of stock  anyone know any site selling it? i cant buy from origin because BSNL internet sucks :/



It's out of stock everywhere


----------



## bippukt (Mar 24, 2013)

Buy it from Origin. It costs the same. Also, do it before 25 March ends, so you are eligible for a free game.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 25, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Buy it from Origin. It costs the same. Also, do it before 25 March ends, so you are eligible for a free game.


buddy internet speed sucks  it will gonna take forever to download


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 25, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> buddy internet speed sucks  it will gonna take forever to download



Its 3-4 GB.. First it will download 300 MB of data from Origin, after that the simcity client will download the rest amount, and the client sucks. even in my 1 mbps connection, I was not getting over 10-15 kbps. So it is ok to download. 
BTW what plan do you have? And if you buy retail, there also you have to download some amount of data, as there are some patches.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Its 3-4 GB.. First it will download 300 MB of data from Origin, after that the simcity client will download the rest amount, and the client sucks. even in my 1 mbps connection, I was not getting over 10-15 kbps. So it is ok to download.
> BTW what plan do you have? And if you buy retail, there also you have to download some amount of data, as there are some patches.



i m having a lot of problems in my BSNL internet these days..it takes forever to load a page even youtube videos buffers a lot i have a 1000rs. plan i should get 4mbps for first 8gb and then 512kbps as promised but not even getting 256kbps  
if i buy from origin i have to keep my laptop open for nights to download it and i think that 1 game free offer is gone too now in origin
they buffer i suffer -_-


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 25, 2013)

> You can also contact support to get any EA game that isn't listed as long as it isn't a new release (I think that's only Crysis 3)



Source:- Mcalcaterra comments on [Amazon]SimCity now $39.99, free game deal still on through Origin

Not sure if that works, but EA support can do miracle. one of tdf user got BF3 Premium free.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 25, 2013)

@arijitsinha - I dint see you in our DigiCity region..   Where are you??

Hope you join the region and build some marwells there 

Also for people who arent already aware...

I have a private region locked for TDF players called DigiCity in Asia sever. Feel free to add me up (id:: blackhawkric) on origin and ping me for the invites.

Note that it doesnt allow to invite a person who is not logged in to Asia server and into the game not alone selecting the server (more annoyingly). I will be online after 7pm everyday


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 25, 2013)

When I was playing yesterday, you were not online and I selected Asia 2 server  , will change again today. See you around 8 pm. 
Can you send invite when other players are offline?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> When I was playing yesterday, you were not online and I selected Asia 2 server  , will change again today. See you around 8 pm.
> Can you send invite when other players are offline?



Just add me in origin first.

then select the Asia server, get into the game when I am online.

Simcity doesnt allow to invite friends untill the friend is in the same server and has booted into the game (crappy design by Maxis). So we both should be online for an invitation to work (strange and sucking)


----------



## bippukt (Mar 25, 2013)

That happens when you pick and choose aspects of an MMO. I have played WoW a lot, and inviting friends and all that stuff is like a breeze in that game.

@Rakesh - you have built too many parks and high maintenance stuff in your city I think. I strongly suggest that you claim another city in the region and make it your dirty city. Gift it money if need be. In my private region where me and my brother have one city each, we have a 3rd which has coal power plant, big water plant (although it is bugged as only about 1/3 of its water is available to the neighbours) and sewage treatment plant. The other 2 cities buy these services from this city and so save space and have less pollution


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 25, 2013)

bippukt said:


> That happens when you pick and choose aspects of an MMO. I have played WoW a lot, and inviting friends and all that stuff is like a breeze in that game.
> 
> @Rakesh - you have built too many parks and high maintenance stuff in your city I think. I strongly suggest that you claim another city in the region and make it your dirty city. Gift it money if need be. In my private region where me and my brother have one city each, we have a 3rd which has coal power plant, big water plant (although it is bugged as only about 1/3 of its water is available to the neighbours) and sewage treatment plant. The other 2 cities buy these services from this city and so save space and have less pollution



Thats a pretty good idea to overcome this small 2x2 map size. In a region each of the city can specialize in one of the services like fire,health,police and share it with other cities. This way we can save some spaces. like if rakesh specialize in health department and sharing this services, I dont need to build hospital in my city. Simply I can borrow it from him. I have not played for long, not sure how will it be effective.



rakesh_ic said:


> Just add me in origin first.


I did. You are already in my friendlist i think.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 25, 2013)

bippukt said:


> That happens when you pick and choose aspects of an MMO. I have played WoW a lot, and inviting friends and all that stuff is like a breeze in that game.
> 
> @Rakesh - you have built too many parks and high maintenance stuff in your city I think. I strongly suggest that you claim another city in the region and make it your dirty city. Gift it money if need be. In my private region where me and my brother have one city each, we have a 3rd which has coal power plant, big water plant (although it is bugged as only about 1/3 of its water is available to the neighbours) and sewage treatment plant. The other 2 cities buy these services from this city and so save space and have less pollution



Yeah in the urge of keeping the polution under control i have so much of parks in the city. Also, these parks increase the land value and hence the housing progresses to the next level. Is there any other way of progressing on the housing levels and increasing land area in a particular place??

Also, you might have already seen there is a whole lot of **** on the top left corner where i have my water treatment (now) but had the sewage pipes there. Is there a possibility of cleaning off the ground polution.

My income has now shifted onto exporting processors and very less of crude oil now  which allowed me to reduce some taxes which was on the higher side for sometime to cover up my loans.

One question on street cars, is it possible to have street cars in high dencity streets (not avenues)?? or any possibility of bringing the connectivity to the interiors of the city without disturing the buildings? I dont think we can upgrade streets to avenues.


Claiming a city for the trash is a good idea. We shall do that too once you have your city active. I think RELOADED might be interested too. I did a mistake picking up his @#$$ from his city for some time and there by increasing my dump here.. Anyways now i stopped it and even burning the dump.



arijitsinha said:


> I did. You are already in my friendlist i think.


 Ok. i shall check that today and add you up.. We shall meet at 8PM today 

I am currently online.. so please ping me on origin for the invites to DigiCity


----------



## bippukt (Mar 26, 2013)

I am not sure if there is any way to clean up polluted ground. Perhaps plant forest/tree where the ground was polluted? Raising land value is important but you should have graded it more carefully. What is really important is that you have a regular 5-10 k/hr cash flow because later on buildings cost 50-150k. How are you going to afford those things, like the sewage treatment plant! Or the Nuclear Power Plant, when the time comes.

Also, you have gone overboard with your services. Why do you have a hospital and two clinics? That's just too much. You are probably playing with the Simcity 4 mindset 

Reloaded's city looks great now. He is sitting on a pile of cash and has a lot of high wealth/density sims and high tech or at least clean industry. BTW, where are the other posters in this forum? Come on, join and create cities guys. When there are a lot of active cities in a region, it will be a lot more fun, and easier to handle too. We need more if we wish to build a Great Work


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2013)

Can any kind hearted person gift me the game


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 26, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I am currently online.. so please ping me on origin for the invites to DigiCity



Sorry man , My internet was down yesterday. Could not come online. Probably today, if net works.


----------



## noob (Mar 26, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Ok. i shall check that today and add you up.. We shall meet at 8PM today
> 
> I am currently online.. so please ping me on origin for the invites to DigiCity




Invite me to DigitCity .. ID is talktoanil
Is sandbox mode ON ?


----------



## rohit32407 (Mar 27, 2013)

No its not Sandbox Mode. If you do join the region..please try to make a city which is connected to my city by a highway.. I don't have any neighbors and It's hard to sustain everything on my own.

P.S. bippukt is my brother and I use his id to play Simcity.


----------



## rkumbhar (Mar 27, 2013)

add me .. my id :rkumbhar


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 27, 2013)

Please add me : ttachyon1986


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi all, 

I will be adding both talktoanil and rkumbhar after reaching home today.

BTW, sandox is OFF (just to confirm it)

Whoeever joins on, make sure we get some water supplies in your city.. I am running out of it and badly in need of water.

@rohit32407 - I have cleared a lot of parks now and i got an oil power unit. Expanded the density a little over 100,000 citizens now.

there are couple of q's - I can see couple of land value is red, what are they??

PS:: As i said i am a noob to this genre but getting the hang of it slowly.

Update::

Added TTachyon1986 into the region and talktoanil to my origin frnds list (he is offline and so cant invite to the region).


----------



## rohit32407 (Mar 28, 2013)

Land value will be the deciding factor for the kind of people who would want to live in your city. If land value is low then you will get Low Wealth people living in that part of your city. Low wealth people don't have any extravagant demands and they require only the basic services. Low wealth people are more likely to burn their houses and they do not concentrate too much on education. So if your industry is high value one or High tech one then this population may not be suitable for the jobs that are availbale in your city.

High Land value will attract more High wealth people. They require loads of education and are very suitable for high tech industries and managerial jobs. If your commercial and industrial part is more on a high value side then its better to have more high wealth people for those jobs. High wealth people also like to recycle which you can use to make plastic, metals and alloys. Alloys are hell expensive so you can make alloys in your recycling plant and either sell them or make a processor factory and use alloys in production of electronics and make a ton of money

For eg. if you are trying to build a high tech electronics city then you will need to concentrate on education first and then trading. It will be a good idea to click on "guide me" tab of education deptt.

To find out the details of what kind of people you need all you have to do is to click on the tab where it shows the population of your city. Then when the chart comes up click on the "details" tab and it will show the current position and requirements of various aspects of your city.

To increase the land value the placement of your government buildings like Town Hall, mayor's house and mayor's mansion is essential as they help alot in increasing your land value. Then there are different kind of parks and landmarks to increase the land value. School bus stops will also help to make people happy. Public services buildings like fire station, police station, hospitals, schools, community college, library and university also helps in increasing land value. Any utility related building like water treatment, water tank, any kind of power station, sewage, garbage etc and industrial buildings reduce the land value.  Some parks may help you taking your land value from low to medium while others will help to take it from medium to high. Read the description of the parks before placing them. Everything is mentioned in their description. There are many other factors like public services, pollution etc etc.

When in doubt it is a good idea to see the land value map. It should be there in the tab where you see the wind direction maps etc.

One more thing which I think is worth mentioning. In the beginning everyone prefers to place Sewage Drain pipes for sewage problems which by the way is the way to go. But try to build a sewage treatment plant as soon as possible. Build a water pumping station next to sewage treatment plant and you will never have water shortage. yes everyone will be drinking their own treated sewage but what the hell  . Also, when you bulldoze those sewage drain pipes you will see a dark brown land. Which basically means that the ground is highly polluted. Which in turn will increase the germs in your city and lead to hell lot of sick people. So don't forget to build forests on that ground to eventually counter the ground pollution on that part.. Also try to plant trees in empty areas as that may help in germ situation(i am not sure about that). High Wealth people make a big fuss out of sickness. So eventually you will have to counter it. Also, never forget to add more police cars, ambulances, fire trucks, garbage trucks, trade trucks and recycle trucks. When you see crime rising, try to add more police cars rather than building a new whole police station. When it can't be contained even after maxing out the first police station then think about adding another one. Same goes for every other public service and utilities. Keep expanding them till you can and when it reaches its limit and situation still isn't under control then add a new building.

lastly, high wealth people are not as tolerable as low wealth people when it comes to taxes. They pay huge amount of taxes so even a minor increase in taxes can be a big no-no for them. If you do decide to increase taxes then be sure to check it's effect on your high wealth population. It can be very bad if you have high tech industries and high wealth people start leaving your city because of high taxes. Low wealth people can easily tolerate upto 11% residential tax without showing any adverse effect but i am not so sure about high wealth people.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for your patience and such an extensive information on the land value stuff..

To add a little more on to my issues and findings so far - 

1) I had a windmill setup for power and it wasnt enough as the eindflow was less, so i shifted onto solar power.
Positives::
* Had absolutely no polution
* Had better power supply than windmill setup
Issues faced::
* It was occupying large space in the city as the solar setup is yet to be upgraded (in the university) to have better umbrellas that can generate high power occupying low space. But if I have to upgrade it, i need to get the University unlocked, add one in my city, research the technology (big process)

2) Now that I setup a solar power, I lost lot of space in my city. So built an oil power source.
Positives::
*As I had lot of crude oil and as it hardly brings me 4500 bucks as a sale profit, i thought i can better utilize it for power generation and it produced much more than what solar setup did.
*no power vows in my city and i am ready to support other cities too on this 
Issues faced::
*there arent many issues as it takes less space but notably large upkeep cost. But the cost can be ignored as the solar setup which produced half or less that that was costing me 2/3rd  of the cost on this. So I think this is a better choice.
* little air pollution. But if u upgrade the chimneys it reduces a lot. So negligible.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2013)

@rakesh reserve a city for me please. I am reaching home late everyday.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> @rakesh reserve a city for me please. I am reaching home late everyday.



I can invite you untill and unless you log into Asia server and get into the game when i am online. It sucks that i cant send an invite when frns are not around even though I have their origin id added.

Some more problems, resolutions and observations - 

3) People suffering from bad health as the city is germy. 
Cause1:: Can be due to water polution.
Resulution:: Check for all the water sources in your city for a source that has thegerm icon blinking on it. This might be pumping unsafe water which might cause germs in the city to increase. Either stop pumping water from it or put a filter unit (for the large water unit and not for water tanks) which will reduce the germs.

Cause2:: Can be due to land pollution coz of excess garbage which wasnt cleaned up.
Resolution:: increase the garbage pickup and recycling service vans and provide adequate space for garbage dump. Note that the dumped garbage can be burn with increnators.

4) The products produced in your city isnt being sold at the global market inspite of you having all the delivery trucks both in production unit and in trade depots.
cause1::It might be because you are not selling it in global market (manage global market tab in trade depots)
Resolution::Enable the goods to be sold in trade depot.

Cause2::Traffic outside your city on the highway connecting various cities
Resolution::This is going to be a serious issue as its not the delivery trucks you have in the trade depots that sells the goods in global maket, but the trucks coming into your city that carries your goods outside and there by a global trade.
So clean up the traffic on the highway for global trucks to come in and collect your goods.
Note that the global trucks has no patience to wait in the traffic and come along to collect your goods. They give up soon unlike the rest of the traffic outside.

5) Huge traffic outside the city (incoming/outgoing)
Cause1::Large number of people/work force is moving out or coming in to your city that causes conjustion at traffic signals and low density roads (streets/avenues)
Resolution::If the traffic is due to outgoing workers, try finding a way to employ your workforce within the city and thereby increase your revenues too. Strike the balance with workforce vs jobs available from the map that is available if you click the population tab.
Cause2:oor road management.
Resolution:: Try avoiding signal right at the entrace to your city and have a single road of entry and exit (no junctions at the entrance). Avoid having street cars unless you can manage it well within the city area.

Note:: I had my processors produced stocked up in my depots and were not sold for long. Looking for the possible reason i found that the highway traffic might be the issue.. struggled hard and cleared the traffic and now my processors sells like hot cakes


----------



## rohit32407 (Mar 28, 2013)

traffic is a big big problem in this game. The path finding of AI traffic is just ridiculous. They don't spread out. They just try to go by the shortest route and the playable space of every city is so less that i can't put on a whole web of roads just to manage the traffic even when i have the money to do so. Only way i could control the highway traffic was by placing 1 'park and ride' at each side of the road connecting the highway and my city. After a while it gets so ridiculous that my fire trucks, garbage trucks, ambulances etc. get stuck and I start getting constant warnings about public services not being able to reach the sims in need. But nothing can be done about it. So next time I am going to build a whole web of avenues in my city and run hell lot of street cars. That will help. but rich sims don't like to travel by public transport. Those crazy people want to travel in their luxury cars even if that means being stuck for a whole day in traffic. Don't know what else is there to be done. Maybe if there was an option to build a Subway train network this problem could be handled. Maybe EA held on to the subways for DLC. Until tht option is available I don't know what else can be done.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

Funny incidents so far in my city::

1) Zombie attack. Killed a few, devoured some houses.

2) Within less than 10 min of gameplay after zombies, a godzilla popped out of the mud, destroyed everything in its lane (came almost outside my core build) but suffered only 7 to 10 destructions including parks and shopping with minor housing issues.


----------



## rohit32407 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have had UFO attacks, zombie attacks and godzilla attacks. Godzilla was the most destructive one. Destroyed all the extensions of my high school and grade school. Destroyed all the water pumps. It pretty much jumped from one corner to the other corner of my city. Not even a single common disaster like tornado, cyclone or earthquake but all these really weird ones. Don't know what the hell a godzilla doing in the 21st  century.

P.S. Someone please make a city beside mine or else i will have to make one myself. If anyone else joins the digicity please pick a slot near 'Lost City'. I believe thats the name of my city. Also, please don't make a crime city with a VU tower near my city . Thats one pain in the a** . If things don't go my way then i may do that myself


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> traffic is a big big problem in this game. The path finding of AI traffic is just ridiculous. They don't spread out. They just try to go by the shortest route and the playable space of every city is so less that i can't put on a whole web of roads just to manage the traffic even when i have the money to do so. Only way i could control the highway traffic was by placing 1 'park and ride' at each side of the road connecting the highway and my city. After a while it gets so ridiculous that my fire trucks, garbage trucks, ambulances etc. get stuck and I start getting constant warnings about public services not being able to reach the sims in need. But nothing can be done about it. So next time I am going to build a whole web of avenues in my city and run hell lot of street cars. That will help. but rich sims don't like to travel by public transport. Those crazy people want to travel in their luxury cars even if that means being stuck for a whole day in traffic. Don't know what else is there to be done. Maybe if there was an option to build a Subway train network this problem could be handled. Maybe EA held on to the subways for DLC. Until tht option is available I don't know what else can be done.



If you have traffic issues on your highway, just check my city today.. 

btw, I thought we are interconnected.. arent we?
I am in huge need of water as my water bed is gonna be dry soon


----------



## rohit32407 (Mar 28, 2013)

I though we were too but when i tried to share my and your resources in the beginning it just did not let me. Don't know why that is. I also need more industries to provide more jobs. there are just too many unemployed people in my city. But i don't have enough space to set more industries. maybe if my neighboring cities had more industries then my people can go and work there.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

The dreadful bug ingame::

My city stopped working and an error popped up saying the city is not processing correctly at the moment with a button to quit.

When i clicked quit, it took me to the region page and asked me to either abandon or roleback my city. I roled it back and was able to play from 10 min of build before my last state. This happened continuosly aftrer ever 10-15 min of gameplay on the same day like 6 times. Everytime i rolled back to the same position and continued from there.

I dint face this after the 6th time and it reappeared the next day for couple of occassions.

Yesterday when i had the same problem, i quit the game without rolling it back as i thought i will role back it later.

Then when i logged back again into the game after sometime, it says i do not have any joined game and i need to create/join a game. which means my save game simply vanished??? I went into the frnds list ingame, checked their region (obviously digicity) and saw that my icon shows up in the region but i cant go into the region or it shows as if i have any city in the main menu.

I raised this in EA forum and found one more person with the same issue. Dejected and frustrated, i tried to loginto my game again for one last time. wow.. my city is showing up now.... i joined back and played a few hrs efore getting out of it.



rohit32407 said:


> I though we were too but when i tried to share my and your resources in the beginning it just did not let me. Don't know why that is. I also need more industries to provide more jobs. there are just too many unemployed people in my city. But i don't have enough space to set more industries. maybe if my neighboring cities had more industries then my people can go and work there.



I removed the industries in my city.. planning to make it an electronic city.. i have loads of low wealthed employees too


----------



## bippukt (Mar 29, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> The dreadful bug ingame::
> 
> My city stopped working and an error popped up saying the city is not processing correctly at the moment with a button to quit.
> 
> ...



Wow, that must have been really frustrating. Apparently, many of the bugs is Simcity have not been fixed even now. At least you didn't lose hours of progress like some people. Blizzard had the experience of running the most successful MMO, yet they still failed horribly. Maybe the suits at EA will learn something from this debacle. Simcity is fun, but I find myself playing NFS Most Wanted more than Simcity - already about to become Most Wanted No 4


----------



## rohit32407 (Mar 30, 2013)

Btw reloaded has built a VU Tower so keep your policing to the max or crime is gonna go very high in your cities


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 1, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> The dreadful bug ingame::
> 
> My city stopped working and an error popped up saying the city is not processing correctly at the moment with a button to quit.
> 
> ...



i am having the same problem for 2 days. I can access the game but can't save it 

i have to start another city now 

*i.imgur.com/OWhXXV4.jpg

many people facing the same problem [Info Request] From Players experiencing Rollbacks - Answer HQ
waiting for this bug fix update
I cant abandon my city


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had two cities and my second city got the processing error. When it finally did finish properly processing, I discovered it was rolled back a looooooong way. Couldn't be bothered to rebuild it, so I abandoned the city. This game has way too many bugs to be enjoyable.

Also , another major imbalance is the Density to Workers ratio. When you get a high density commercial/industrial building , the no. of workers required goes up exponentially high. In fact, it's so high that your population simply can't keep up. The limited city sizes also don't allow room for expansion.

My city currently has 20000 unfulfilled low wealth jobs thanks to some hi-density zones. Thankfully, I get commuters from my two neighbours (my city is the one with the ME Collector icon)  who fill up some of the jobs but there are still 9000 vacancies -_-


----------



## nightcrawler (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey Guys!

I have added a few of you on Origin. Please accept my request and plz invite to any region that you may be playing in. My Origin handle is *pranavdes*

Regards


----------



## rkumbhar (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello all,
As you know I have started Archology on the Great works. I have few questions though. Does sharing the resources like alloy, metal for archology get us paid?? Or is it a free transfer. If it is free I would be lil hestitant coz my entire city is running on the income of alloy and metal in global market.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 5, 2013)

rkumbhar said:


> Hello all,
> As you know I have started Archology on the Great works. I have few questions though. Does sharing the resources like alloy, metal for archology get us paid?? Or is it a free transfer. If it is free I would be lil hestitant coz my entire city is running on the income of alloy and metal in global market.



It's free , make sure you have other sources of income to supplement your city. With the game broken as it is , it's hard to scrounge up all the required resources without your city being affected in some way.


----------



## rkumbhar (Apr 5, 2013)

I have also started a Casino cum Cultural city.. I need visitors. Please someone be my neighbor...


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 5, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/dkewA9F.gif

*SimCity Nissan Leaf Charging Station*

Need an extra incentive to go green in SimCity? Maybe you need a little boost in the form of the new Nissan Leaf Charging Station that is available today. This free in-game item is the perfect way to kick start your desire to create a city that will make you (and your Sims) happy. In the case of your Sims, In the case of your Sims, the Charging Station provides happiness to the Sims that use it and a onetime wave of happiness to the nearby businesses. Need another bonus? It produces no sewage or garbage. That’s right! Green indeed. 

To redeem the Charging Station, just visit this Origin page (*) and then restart your game in order for it to appear. You will need to use the same Origin ID that you use to play SimCity. 

If you have additional questions, check out our FAQ below. 

FAQ 

1. What is the Nissan Leaf item? 
The Nissan Leaf item is the Nissan Leaf Charging Station. The Charging Station will be a new destination in player’s cities where their Sims will drive their Nissan Leaf cars in order to re-charge them. Once they leave the Sims will find themselves happier. 

2. How do I get the Nissan Leaf content? 
There are three ways to get the Nissan Leaf content into a player’s game: 
• SimCity Launcher: Players can click the advertisement and it will take them to the SimCity Origin DLC page. 
• SimCity In-Game Billboard: Players can click the billboard on the Menu screen and it will take them to the SimCity Origin DLC page using the in-game online browser. 
• Origin Online Store Page: Players can find the Nissan Leaf item by clicking this link: * 
Once redeemed, you will need to restart the game in order for the Charging Station to appear in your game. This includes closing down the SimCity launcher if it is still open. 

3. Is there additional gameplay added? 
Plopping down the Nissan Leaf Charging Station will add happiness to nearby buildings. Adding the Charging Station will not take power, water or workers away from your city. Zoom in to the streets of cities and players will start seeing a percentage of their Sims from all wealth classes driving the electric vehicles. The Charging Station produces no garbage or sewage as well making it pollution free. 

4. Once I download it, where do I find it? 
You will find the Nissan Charging Station in the Power palette. 

5. Is this available worldwide? 
Yes. 

6. How much does it cost? 
This pack is free. 

7. How long is the content available? 
The Nissan pack will be available for download for six months starting on April 2nd Once it’s been downloaded into your Origin account, you will be able to access it any time.

SimCity Nissan Leaf Charging Station - Answer HQ



rkumbhar said:


> I have also started a Casino cum Cultural city.. I need visitors. Please someone be my neighbor...



Abandon that and make a city near my city north pole


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah , that DLC is bullshit. It's a good thing it's free , else everyone would have blasted EA for spending more time on DLC than fixing the actual game.


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 6, 2013)

Waiting for another free game from ea.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,  I've been wanting to buy this game from ea origins... Can i buy it using a debit card...


----------



## bippukt (Apr 7, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> Hi,  I've been wanting to buy this game from ea origins... Can i buy it using a debit card...



I was able to do that using an ICICI VISA debit card. Only way to be sure is to try it yourself. But be sure that you want to buy it first - it has a lot of bugs.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Apr 7, 2013)

bippukt said:


> I was able to do that using an ICICI VISA debit card. Only way to be sure is to try it yourself. But be sure that you want to buy it first - it has a lot of bugs.



I have the same card... so i'm good there....
that was another thing I wanted to ask about taking the bugs into account and still buying it.


----------



## nightcrawler (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys could anyone please send an invite to their region, I haven't received it yet, I think I have added most of you on Origin and within Simcity as well. I am playing on Asia Server as well.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 8, 2013)

nightcrawler said:


> Guys could anyone please send an invite to their region, I haven't received it yet, I think I have added most of you on Origin and within Simcity as well. I am playing on Asia Server as well.



Sorry dude.. u pinged me for an invite.. But i was busy..

I will send you a request today if u can come to asia 2 server.. I have a comparitively smaller region this time with great intercity connectivity.. 

BTW, I stopped playing my other city in DigiCity region because the game freezes randomly and only a system restart fixes it.. and this has been repeating everytime i have played the city from past few days.. Thanks to EA, I am kinda starting to hate the game


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Sorry dude.. u pinged me for an invite.. But i was busy..
> 
> I will send you a request today if u can come to asia 2 server.. I have a comparitively smaller region this time with great intercity connectivity..
> 
> BTW, I stopped playing my other city in DigiCity region because the game freezes randomly and only a system restart fixes it.. and this has been repeating everytime i have played the city from past few days.. Thanks to EA, I am kinda starting to hate the game



Well ,to be honest...EA duped us into beta testing it. Worst part is , we paid for this beta test.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 8, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Well ,to be honest...EA duped us into beta testing it. Worst part is , we paid for this beta test.



Nothing new.. They did the same when BF BC2 released.. and now Simcity which otherwise would have been an awesome game with some short comings


----------



## nightcrawler (Apr 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Nothing new.. They did the same when BF BC2 released.. and now Simcity which otherwise would have been an awesome game with some short comings


Agree the game is awesome. The concept is good. They f****d up in the execution. When it works, it is fun to play. The problem is it hardly works properly.

I missed out on the free game that they were giving away for the mess that they made. Hoping to get another one caused by another such mess 

Anyways will shift my server to Asia 2, awaiting invite


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 8, 2013)

nightcrawler said:


> Agree the game is awesome. The concept is good. They f****d up in the execution. When it works, it is fun to play. The problem is it hardly works properly.
> 
> I missed out on the free game that they were giving away for the mess that they made. Hoping to get another one caused by another such mess
> 
> Anyways will shift my server to Asia 2, awaiting invite


I will be going home in an hr.. 

Will invite you as soon as i reach home


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

So, in the private region in Asia 2, I encountered what is probably the most gamebreaking bug ever.

The region map showed a city as having 100% oil resources and 0% of everything else. I claimed this city , only to discover that there was 0% oil in it -_-

I have no idea how this bug occurred , but I am effectively screwed with this city of 0% of everything


----------



## nightcrawler (Apr 8, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> So, in the private region in Asia 2, I encountered what is probably the most gamebreaking bug ever.
> 
> The region map showed a city as having 100% oil resources and 0% of everything else. I claimed this city , only to discover that there was 0% oil in it -_-
> 
> I have no idea how this bug occurred , but I am effectively screwed with this city of 0% of everything



Lol. I was lucky I choose a lot with max oil and got it. Now it is a oil drilling town of New Elm. Though I have been slightly unlucky with respect to align space ships (2 times), zombie invasion and meteor strike all in space of the 2 hrs or so that I played


----------



## guru_da_preet (Apr 8, 2013)

To everybody who's playing this game...

should i buy this game with all of its bugs??


----------



## bippukt (Apr 8, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> To everybody who's playing this game...
> 
> should i buy this game with all of its bugs??




No wait for its price to drop to 700 or less. It is not worth 1500. We got an extra free game, you won't.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Apr 9, 2013)

bippukt said:


> No wait for its price to drop to 700 or less. It is not worth 1500. We got an extra free game, you won't.



I know i won't get any compensation like u guys....but do u really think EA will ever lower the price on its game?


----------



## bippukt (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, there will be a sale on Origin. Or Flipkart. I got Mass Effect 3 for less than 700 instead of its price of 1500.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Apr 9, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Yes, there will be a sale on Origin. Or Flipkart. I got Mass Effect 3 for less than 700 instead of its price of 1500.



Thanku very much...good to know

will have to do with anno 2070 for the time being and of course cities in motion-2


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 9, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Yes, there will be a sale on Origin. Or Flipkart. I got Mass Effect 3 for less than 700 instead of its price of 1500.



This is probably take some time to come down and so the wait is long and uncertain. Having said so, the game is not work its price tag at the moment.. 

BTW, Tachyon1986 in the process of getting the bug fixed, was looking for options to delete a city (not just abandon) and there is nothing of that sort in the game and all you can do is just abandon the city in its current state


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 23, 2013)

*Update 2 released* 

Update 2.0 

What’s New 

 • Mayors Mansion: Mayors will now drive their fancy cars to work. Mayors will take their helicopter, limo, or sports car if the modules are present. 
 • HUD: Now color-corrects when in a colorblind mode. 
 • Data map: Data maps show the filtered color when a color filter is enabled (unless in a colorblind mode) 

Fixes and Updates 

 • Cities not Processing: Mitigates some of the issues that were causing cities not to process. We are continuing to work on and improve this issue. 
 • Region Filters: Now sorts regions with available cities to the top 
 • Invitations: Invitations to join a region should be sent and received more quickly. 
 • Tourism: Fixes for unexplained fluctuation of tourists. Tourists more smartly counted on transit. 
 - Cruise ships are now more effective at bringing medium and high wealth tourists in coastal cities. 
 - New tourists will now decide to come into a city once leaving tourists reach train stations, bus depots, or cruise ship docs instead of waiting for those tourists to go out to the region first. 
 - This change will reduce the downtime of tourist buildings. 
 • Casinos: Casinos tuned so that Gambling will be a more profitable specialty. Players can bulldoze and replace existing casinos to see effects of tuning. 
 - The larger casinos now invite more tourists into the city which helps keep them full. 
 - Note that existing casinos will need to be replaced to take advantage of this change. 
 • More Casinos: Raised module limit on Sci-Fi and Sleek Casinos to 6 modules. 
 • Region Play: Cash gifts can now be received in a bankrupt city. 
 • Education: Fixed school buses getting stuck at the high school. Existing Schools will fix themselves. 
 • Education: Fixed school buses picking up students at neighboring cities that didn’t have school bus stops. 
 • Education: Fix to more accurately track regional student population. 
 • Education: Fix where kids leaving the school bus stop would teleport to the nearest pedestrian path instead of walking directly into the school. 
 • Education: University wings now give the proper bonus. 
 • Recycling: Fix for the Recycling Center where it would sometimes stop working, recycling services will visit other cities. 
 • Air pollution: Fixed issue where air pollution would appear to come from nowhere. Fix issues where your regional air pollution would be reflected back into your box for a double penalty. 
 • Fire Service: Fire Trucks don’t clump, dispatch to fires more efficiently. 
 • Water: Water pumps are now capable of pumping water from rivers at a larger radius so they can take better advantage of the water table in a city. 
 • Disasters: Cooldown for random disasters: Some players were getting hit too frequently with random disasters, this introduces a cooldown where no random disasters will occur. 
 • Trade: Fix for trade ports that suddenly stop shipping. 
 • Transit: Street Cars and Buses go to high volume stops first. 
 • Transit: A city with residents and public transit will now provide the accurate amount of workers and shoppers to its neighbors. 
 • Transit: A transit vehicle stuck in a pick-up or drop off loop will now go back to a garage instead of trying to pick up more people. 
 - Transit vehicles should recover automatically after the update. If players want to force the recovery, turn off the stops that are having looping issues, wait a few game hours, then turn them back on. 
 • Transit: Neighbors buses will now come in lower numbers into the city and do a better job at picking up local passengers first. 
 • Residential Tuning: Residential-only cities have failure state. 
 - Buildings are prevented from going up in density when they don’t have power or water. 
 - The amount of happiness gained from low taxes, police, fire, and health outreach has been lowered. 
 - Fixed some cases where buildings would not go abandoned when they should have. 
 - Higher density residential buildings are no longer blocked from going abandoned due to not having enough money. 
 - Happiness from low taxes does not double up every time it is given. 
 - Losing happiness due to not having a job is more impactful. 
 • Budgets: Fixed bug that prevented systems like fire, abandonment, garbage, and sewage from turning on when they were supposed to. 
 • Audio: Fixes issue where audio will stop working after creating a large city or where phantom audio sounds play in a city. 
 • Demolish: Fixes issue that occurred when players demolished buildings that had service vehicles, delivery vehicles, or agents out in the city or region. Previously, the agents would be in a state of limbo and would not recover when new buildings of that type were placed. This will no longer happen.

EA Forums

*Lets start a new region and play again*


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 23, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> *Update 2 released*
> 
> Update 2.0
> 
> ...



Agreed , let's beta test the 2.0 update now 

Someone create a region and call it TDF Unpaid Beta Testers 

EDIT : Ok , apparently 2.0 made some things worse. Lots of hate going on the Official forums. I think I may have just bought my last game from EA


----------



## noob (Apr 25, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> To everybody who's playing this game...
> 
> should i buy this game with all of its bugs??



NO..its buggy...dont waste your 1.5k.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like simcity has gone to dogs already


----------



## prudhivisekhar (May 1, 2013)

Is anyone still playing?


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 1, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Is anyone still playing?



I kinda stopped playing it for now.. might come back when i am bored


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 1, 2013)

This game seems to be simulating a city simulator, lol.


----------



## bippukt (May 1, 2013)

Seems like we wasted half of our money. NFSMW was good enough for the other half


----------



## heidi2521 (May 7, 2013)

Original SimCity creator calls EA&rsquo;s server problems &ldquo;inexcusable&rdquo; | Ars Technica



			
				Ars Technica said:
			
		

> "I feel bad for the team," Wright said when asked about the troubled launch by GamesIndustry.biz following a lecture at the University of California Santa Cruz. "I could have predicted—I kind of did predict there'd be a big backlash about the DRM stuff. It's a good game; I enjoy playing it a lot... [but] that was basically inexcusable, that you charge somebody $60 for a game and they can't play it. I can understand the outrage. If I was a consumer buying the game and that happened to me, I'd feel the same."



Will Wright himself thinks that the DRM is inexcusable.


----------



## Reloaded (May 11, 2013)

*Update 3.0 *


```
• New: Added 24 new Hotel models to increase hotel variety.
• Traffic: Updated routing system to improve traffic. Routing system now understands more information about u-turns, required vehicle stops, and vehicle behavior on certain road types. This should make traffic smarter.
• Traffic: Commercial and industrial buildings stagger their work shifts to start throughout commute hours instead of at the top of the hour. This should reduce traffic.
• Traffic: Fixes one issue where a car won't move causing traffic to back up behind it.
• Traffic: Vehicles can now make right turns on Red. This should improve some cases of traffic.
• Traffic: Trading polish that will improve regional traffic when one city has a lot of jobs and its neighboring city has a lot of workers.
• Air Pollution: Fixed more issues where cities that placed air polluting buildings received large amounts of air pollution from unknown sources.
• Service Vehicles: Fix for disappearing service vehicles on cities that whose vehicles had disappeared before update 2.
• School Buses: Fix for issue where school buses were getting stuck at neighbor's city or arcology.
• Audio: Tuned audio on French Police Station.
• Trading: Fixed issue where fire services were not trading consistently between Brakeman's Folly and Twain in Whitewater Valley.
• Trading: Sewage trading: Sewage will now take a more direct route to regional sewage plant instead of throughout the city.
• Trading: Made gifting more reliable.
• Ferry Terminal: Ferry Terminal can now send its sewage to the output pipe and treatment plant.
• RCI Tuning: Fixed issue where sims going to a park via transit would sometimes lose their money or happiness on the way home.
• RCI Tuning: Bulldozing abandoned or rubble buildings will now prevent new developments for 6-12 hours.
• RCI Tuning: Less Happiness is taken from wealth 2 and 3 buildings when rent is due when no money is present.
• RCI Tuning: Fix for issue some users experienced where buildings would stay abandoned because moving trucks would not be able to move in.
• Trees: Trees now last longer, but also do not eliminate as much ground pollution.
• Radiation: Radiation causes less ground pollution than previously.
• Transit: Changed thought bubble suggestion to add more trains to deal with crowded passenger trains to suggest that you add more train stations.
• Transit: Improvements to lights to make rail look better at night.
• Transit: Streetcar stops can now be placed directly on standalone streetcar tracks, and passengers can walk along the tracks to them.
• Transit: Tuned the chance buses or streetcars will go to high-traffic stops first as a minor traffic improvement.
• Roads: University pedestrian paths can now cross streets.
• Manufacturing Trucks: Fixed issue some users experienced where manufacturing trucks left the city and were lost permanently.
• Delivery Trucks: Fixed issue where some users would experience a loss of resources is their delivery trucks returned to garages without proper storage.
• Sports Parks: Tuned the amount of skateboarders and neighborhood athletes at the sports parks.
• Data Layers: Zones are now visible in heavy data layers.
• Edit Mode: Added more valid snap points in edit mode. This improvement is most noticeable on Parks.
• Buildings: Addressed some cases where buildings would stack on one another.
```

EA Forums


----------



## bippukt (May 11, 2013)

Any of you guys tried the game recently? Are the game-breaking bugs gone, or at least significantly less?


----------



## heidi2521 (May 12, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Any of you guys tried the game recently? Are the game-breaking bugs gone, or at least significantly less?



Always online DRM is still there so I'd say no.


----------



## Reloaded (May 15, 2013)

Most of the major problems were fixed in update 2 itself, specially the rollback issue.  Further updates are only going to make thing better.


----------



## Reloaded (May 24, 2013)

*Update 4.0 Released *


```
Update 4.0 Notes 

• [COLOR="#FF0000"][SIZE=3]New: SimCity Launch Park, an exclusive new park just for our dedicated fans who were early adopters. [/SIZE][/COLOR]
• [COLOR="#FF0000"][SIZE=3]New: Region: Edgewater Bay. Seven city sites in one cluster around a beautiful bay with one great work site. [/SIZE][/COLOR]
• New: Your current server will now be shown in the options menu. 
• New: More detailed rollover information on buildings telling player’s if their Sims received happiness from a park or from shopping. Previous to this fix, this information was generic. 
• Re-Enabled Feature: Global Market prices now dynamically change during gameplay. 
• Re-Enabled Feature: Leaderboards will be active on EU West 3, Pacific 1 and Pacific 2 at the release. We will enable them on additional servers throughout the day. 
• Re-Enabled Feature: Region filters are now enabled on all SimCity servers. Players will be able to search for open games by Map Name, Sandbox Mode, and Abandoned Cities. 
• Rain Clouds: Fixed an issue where some cities would not have rain clouds to replenish their water table. If you had a city with this issue, you will start seeing clouds again within a game day. 
• Fire: Improved response time of fire trucks to fires. Improved the time it takes for a fire signal to reach a fire station. 
• Mission updates: Tuned Metals HQ and Community College missions. These were appearing too early, making them difficult to complete. They now appear later in a city’s development. 
• Solar Farm Great Work: Reduced fire risk at the Solar Farm Great work. Local fire engines were spending too much time at the Solar Farm. 
• Messaging: Improved pre-requisite messaging for Trade Port, Casinos, Smelting Factory and Oil Refinery. It should be clearer on how to unlock these buildings. 
• Graphics: Fix for flickering low wealth buildings on NVIDIA graphics cards. 
• Education: Fix for an issue some cities experienced where commuting students did not return from a neighbor’s city. This was causing a problem where students would disappear from a city in some cases. 
• Tuning: Sims will lose a small amount of happiness if they don’t have a place to shop. Cities without places to shop will see complaints and feel the effect of unhappy Sims. This will emphasize the importance of commercial zones.
```

EA Forums

SimCity Launch Park 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/SOSj6Bj.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QcVBHDH.jpg


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 26, 2013)

So,  they finally "enabled" those online features  . Well, I might play the game again now , let me see how bad/good it is .


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 22, 2013)

*Update 5.0*


```
Update 5.0 is focused on improvements to Multiplayer and Multi-city Play 

• New: Historic Price charts for Global Market resources are available from the SimCity World button on the main menu. 
• New: The Region Wall chat has been completely updated with a new look and new functionality! Chat functions more efficiently and it’s much easier to communicate with other players. Time stamps show on chat messages on rollover. Regional events are easier to read and can be toggled on and off. 
• New: Added a filter for friends’ regions in the join region section. 
• New: Trading control. Added feature to give players more control over their utilities. Players can now choose whether or not to keep their power, water, or sewage local. This setting can be found on the information panel accessible by clicking on the power plant, water tower, or sewage pipe or plant. Sharing with the region is on by default. 
• New: Regional Missions: Added seven new regional missions: Drink It Up!, Plug In, So Stoked, The Wheels on the Bus, Ferry Dust, Station to Station, and Riding Coach. 
• New: Regional Achievement: Added a new regional achievement, Field Trip! 
• Gifting Improvements: Cash gifts are now delivered electronically, not by truck. This should improve the efficiency of gifting. 
• Resource gifts: Resource gifts will happen more reliably. Multiple trucks can make deliveries at once if they are available in the sending city and the truck capacities have been increased. 
• Great Works Improvements: Delivery trucks will mark their resources as dropped off as soon as they reach the Great Works, instead of when they arrive back in the city. This will make tracking time more reliable. 
• Great Works Improvements: Update to have all resources at Great Works handled at the regional level. This will address players in different cities seeing different resources once the server has processed the region and cities. 
• Great Works Improvements: Fixed an issue where an Arcology would maintain power from the region and fixed an issue where shoppers would not increase at the Arcology as it was leveled up. This will update in both existing and new Arcologies. 
• Great Works Improvements: Tuned the Solar Farm. 
• Regional Unlocks: The advanced coal mine unlocks regionally. Fixed issue where the Trade HQ sometimes did not unlock. 
• Fire Advisor Trading clarity: Tuned the Fire advisor so they do not tell you that neighbors are sending fire trucks when your neighbor has no fire stations. 
• Trading: School buses that travel from a neighbor’s city will show that city’s avatar. 
• Regional Commuting: Fixed an issue where Sims would not be able to take transit out of cities with lots of streetcars or shuttle buses. This could cause some cases where commuting Sims could not return home and their homes would go abandoned. 
• Garbage Trucks and Recycling Trucks: Fixed an issue that some cities experienced where garbage and recycling trucks do not leave their buildings or disappeared when trading service with neighbors. Existing cities who have trucks that have disappeared will have to demolish their missing trucks’ garages and plop new garages. 
• Text Clarification: The “Out of Money” message now says “Can’t find work” when appropriate in rollover feedback and the approval rating UI. This is to clarify your Sims’ actual need.
```





*Update 6.0 *


```
Hi Mayors -- below you'll find the notes for Update 6: 

• New: Granite Lake Region - New 10 city lake region: *www.simcity.com/en_US/blog/article/building-granite-lake 
While creating Granite Lake, we had a few key goals: 
- Provide a region with a new visual style that is highlighted by vistas from each city. 
-	Two clusters of five cities that are connected by boats traveling across the lake. 
-	Create a scenic central lake around which the city sites will be placed. Includes shipping lanes to keep that gameplay option for cities on the shoreline. 
-	A region with unique and challenging terrain to provide a different experience than the previously released Edgewater Bay. 
• New: RCI Tuning - Tuning to make Industrial needed more. Commercial buildings will now lose profit if they don’t receive enough freight from industry. The demand bars will respond more accurately to which zones are needed. This change will impact existing cities: *www.simcity.com/en_US/blog/article/making-i...dustry-matter-rci-improvements 
• New: RCI height variations for Density 3 Buildings. This will add more variety to the look of your cities: *on.fb.me/14fcVSZ 
• New: Borderless windowed mode setting. 
• Fixes for some issues of the “out of money” problem or unexplained abandonment that some players have experienced. 
• Clarity around unfilled jobs and workers to make sure players are messaged that there may be an issue where workers cannot get to unfilled jobs. 
• Residential and Commercial buildings are now more consistently in the same wealth in an area of a particular land value. Improves visual consistency. 
• Help Wanted, no Shoppers, and No Jobs alerts have been added to the Zoning info panel as alerts. 
• Data Layer: Greater map accuracy on the land value map. Residential and Commercial wealth colors added. Abandoned buildings show up red. 
• Data Layer: Land Value map shows when placing parks. 
• Fixed issue where RCI sometimes builds on roads. 
• Fix performance slowdown in cities with more than one million tourists. 
• UI Clarity: Show which city hall modules are already placed in the region on the palette UI. 
• Garbage UI: fixed issue where garbage UI sometimes showed bins that had already been picked up.
```



*Update 7 Changes Currently in Testing *


```
New: Brand new tool to create bridges, overpasses, and tunnels when you draw your roads.

When building your road, pressing the N key or M key will lower or raise the road accordingly creating overpasses, bridges and tunnels. 

Note: Existing road layouts cannot be raised or lowered 
New: Improvements for Traffic behavior to make it smarter. This should reduce the number of lines formed by all available vehicles converging on a single spot. This affects all vehicles including Police, Fire Trucks, Moving Trucks, Garbage Trucks, Recycling Trucks, Resource Trucks, Buses, Ambulances, and Civilian vehicles going home, to work, or shopping.

New: Tree tools – Place individual trees around your city. These tools are located at the end of the Nature Parks palette.

Terrain: Fixes an issue some player’s see where terrain covers sections of roads while the camera is zoomed out.

Fixed an issue where the fire animation would sometimes continue when fire was extinguished.

Parks: Sports parks are now accepting Sims 24 hours a day.

Airship: The number of Airship passenger trips should now be correct over multiple days.

Vehicles: Vehicles now accelerate and decelerate faster, allowing them to leave buildings and go through intersections more efficiently.

Freight: Freight trucks now only leave factories if they have a valid delivery destination.

Gifting: Money gifting should be more reliable.
```

Guys lets play the multiplayer again. the new maps added are awesome.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Mayors -- here's the notes for Update 7: 



```
• New Feature: Tool to create bridges, overpasses, and tunnels when you draw your roads. 
- While building your road, pressing the N key or M key will lower or raise the road accordingly creating overpasses, bridges and tunnels. Note: Existing road layouts cannot be raised or lowered 
• New: Improvements for traffic behavior to make it smarter. This should reduce the number of lines formed by all available vehicles converging on a single spot. This affects all vehicles including Police, Fire Trucks, Moving Trucks, Garbage Trucks, Recycling Trucks, Resource Trucks, Buses, Ambulances, and Civilian vehicles. 
• New: Tree tools – Place individual trees along your city roads. This tool is located at the end of the Nature Parks menu. 
• New: Vehicles now accelerate and decelerate faster, allowing them to leave buildings and cross intersections more efficiently. 
• Parks: Sports parks are now accepting Sims 24 hours a day. 
• Airship: The number of Airship passenger trips should now be correct over multiple days. 
• Freight: Freight trucks now only leave factories if they have a valid delivery destination. 
• Fix for freight trucks leaving the city instead of going back to the factories in some situations. 
• Terrain: Improves some instances where terrain covers sections of roads under certain scenarios while the camera is zoomed out.
```

EA Forums

*Houses of worship set free DLC * 

*i.imgur.com/guduSzU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/I8JIMji.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Sep 15, 2013)

So I got simcity key via noah.So I downloaded the small installer from Origin,now the installer sucks.It has no resume button :/.How big is the download? 12 gb?


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So I got simcity key via noah.So I downloaded the small installer from Origin,now the installer sucks.It has no resume button :/.How big is the download? 12 gb?



Nah Only 4.xx GB


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 18, 2013)

*How Many Still Playing this Game 

Thinking abt making a TDF Region *


----------



## itsmeharsh (Sep 20, 2013)

is it worth buying after update 7 ?


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 20, 2013)

itsmeharsh said:


> is it worth buying after update 7 ?



IMO Yea i bought it after update 7 and i m Enjoying this game A lot


----------



## itsmeharsh (Sep 21, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> IMO Yea i bought it after update 7 and i m Enjoying this game A lot



thanks! i am thinking of buying this game as i have played all its previous versions, including the SNES one 

just one more quick query: how much data would it download to update the game to version 7 ?


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 21, 2013)

itsmeharsh said:


> thanks! i am thinking of buying this game as i have played all its previous versions, including the SNES one
> 
> just one more quick query: how much data would it download to update the game to version 7 ?




When u ll download game from origin u ll get a 289mb setup file after installing it aporx 4.xx Gb ll be downloaded including all the update 
Just like online mmo games


----------



## itsmeharsh (Sep 23, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> When u ll download game from origin u ll get a 289mb setup file after installing it aporx 4.xx Gb ll be downloaded including all the update
> Just like online mmo games



thanks for the info


----------



## theserpent (Sep 27, 2013)

How do I build freight? Not trade center how doo I get workers from other city's?


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> How do I build freight? Not trade center *how doo I get workers from other city's*?



Start working yourself.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 23, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> *How Many Still Playing this Game
> 
> Thinking abt making a TDF Region *



Have u created the region? I am interested to join.


----------



## rkumbhar (Oct 23, 2013)

I am still playing in my own private region ...


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just started playing today.Got the Digital Delux edition. userId same as TDF.
 Was waiting for the game to be stable now it's near to perfect most of the issues have been addressed.
WANT TO SELL OIL & POWER if anyone interested


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello everyone I have one problem. I have a city with 33000+ population. With every inches is covered wit some building I have 7 Industry zones from when population was 10000, the problem is that though I got a increase of 23000 sims still these zones are not getting enough workers what to do???


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 24, 2013)

I will go for the demo 1st and i am sure that EA will rock this version as well haven't got over the last Sims but juts wait for it while the time I am up with my GTA.


----------



## rkumbhar (Oct 24, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Hello everyone I have one problem. I have a city with 33000+ population. With every inches is covered wit some building I have 7 Industry zones from when population was 10000, the problem is that though I got a increase of 23000 sims still these zones are not getting enough workers what to do???



Probably you have occupied all area with richer sims.. Factories need poor people ..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 25, 2013)

rkumbhar said:


> Probably you have occupied all area with richer sims.. Factories need poor people ..



The discremination is all over.. Even sims follow it sadly


----------



## rkumbhar (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol... Why will rich people prefer to work in factories. try replacing factories with commercial spaces..


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2014)

SimCity's offline mode now available (update) | Polygon


----------

